# Boney Bunch 2011



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Guys! Is anyone else here a fan of Yankee Candle's "Boney Bunch" line?
I know, Yankee Candle, right? Flower scented frogs and bunnies, etc. 
But the Boney Bunch is a Halloween themed candle holder line that they have carried in late summer for the last 3 years or so. IMHO, it is really awesome. If you aren't familiar with it, look at ebay, Amazon, etc. The older pieces are really pricey on ebay- $150- $200 for a candleholder from 2008.
Anyway, on Facebook yesterday, Yankee Candle confirmed that they will have a Boney Bunch line in 2011! They will have previews in August! I am so excited!
The rumor is that this years the Skeleton Bride and Groom will have an adorable Skeleton Baby! Also, if you like this stuff and want to pick up some pieces, get them quick. They sell out every year and then are too much on ebay! 
Here is a link to a collector's page on Flickr. I realize alot of ppl may not like collecting, but if you do these photos are great! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5456073426/


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVE the Boney Bunch!!! We try and get a few pieces every year. You're absolutely right though, if you see something from the collection that you're interested in you need to act quick. It's amazing to me how quickly it sells out. I've missed out on a few pieces that I wanted because I decided to wait to get them. 

Can't wait to see the new line in August!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yay!*

Me too! I had heard online that 2010 was the last year for them, and I was sad.
I can't wait either! I have to order online b/c we have no Yankee Candle stores around here, so I will be lying in wait in cyberspace! Cheers!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

wow spending $150 -200 to hold a candle up you think it be made out of gold or somthing , they are interesting but for that price outragious cant see myself buing any but if you collect things.. dont see how these got to be so expensive are they a limited production?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

*Well*

The Boneys from Yankee Candle are reasonably priced- I think the most expensive one I bought was 24.99$. The aren't "limited" or numbered or anything, but once they run out they run out. 
They are handpainted and really cute. I know the really popular ones get sold out very quickly online.
I know, right? I would never spend $200 on a candleholder, but obviously people are since they are on ebay at that price.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I managed to snag the headless horseman and the skeleton hands jar holder at the Mall last year. They'd sold out online in like 2 days so I almost fainted when I saw them in person! I got the last set of the skeleton hands they had & was stalked until I left - this lady was waiting for me to put it down. Heck no! They had lots of the serving bowls - it's pretty cool, too.
Normally I don't bother with fighting for stuff like this. But since they were right there......I got them!

I was just looking thru the album that hallow posted & I love the multi-head & multi arms guys from 2009. Wish I would have found them then!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have seen them and debated over them big time. SO my lost.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im not a fan of them but I know alot of members collect them. I checked the releases out last yer but passed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

*yeah*

I passed on the 3 band members...I like the more traditional headless horseman candle holder.
I have looked at the older Boney Bunch, and I agree that last year didn't look as awesome as prior years...but they still had some good pieces. I got the 3 wine bottles off ebay and in person they are really cool.
It's sorta hard to find really good quality indoor Halloween items from a national retailer. It's usually not so great quality or sold in smaller stores. That's why I get so excited to see these. 
I keep one out year round, and when the lights are out...and a candle is flickering in the holder= instant Halloween for me! 
Cheers All!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thankfully we have a Yankee Candle about 10 minutes from home.  As far as pricing goes, I think they are very reasonbly priced. It's only when they sell out and people start posting them on e-bay that it gets out of control.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

hollow said:


> I passed on the 3 band members...I like the more traditional headless horseman candle holder.
> I have looked at the older Boney Bunch, and I agree that last year didn't look as awesome as prior years...but they still had some good pieces. I got the 3 wine bottles off ebay and in person they are really cool.
> It's sorta hard to find really good quality indoor Halloween items from a national retailer. It's usually not so great quality or sold in smaller stores. That's why I get so excited to see these.
> I keep one out year round, and when the lights are out...and a candle is flickering in the holder= instant Halloween for me!
> Cheers All!


Hollow, we got the wine bottles too!! I love them! We actually still have ours out in the kitchen. Just couldn't put them away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

*@ lisa48314*

I love those skeleton hands! I am such a total loser b/c I didn't get them and now I never will! lol I bet they were wishing you'd put them down! hahha too funny!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

@ Trinity I have mine in the kitchen TOO! and I burn tealights in them often!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We bought one of the skeleton hands. Although, the one they had on display (which is the one we ended up buying) didn't have the tart holder and we didn't realize it was suppose to. So, we bought it without. Still cool though for tea lights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

*Can't wait til August!*

I can't wait to see what is coming up! We will have to compare notes when they come out!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Absolutely!!! I always get SO excited when the catalogue comes out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

You lucky lucky dog! No such luck here...but I have a triple balck belt in internet shopping so i will triumph!
I know- ebay is crazy. I was biding on a Boney baby in a pumpkin carriage, and I just had to stop. 
A candle holder can't be worth 200 bucks...thats a full size skeleton or Gemmy prop!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lucky depending on how you look at it. My husband probably wouldn't say we were lucky LMAO! I'm a HUGE Yankee Candle ***** so...I'm always over there buying votives and what not. This past year I hit a ton of their sales and stocked up on jar candles. You can really get some great deals.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the Boney Bunch collection! Last year, I lucked out and a local store here had the dip chiller, serving bowls, and "the little buckets".....I got them all at 50% off a week before Halloween 

As a wedding gift last year, we received the 2010 "proposal". It is even better in person than I expected! A word of caution though, the groom is lined in a "felt" like material. DO NOT use the dripping taper candles with this! Unfortunatley, I found this out the hard way. Wax dripped all over his coat and it was difficult to get it off without ruining it. 

Can't wait to see what they will have this year


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

*Dreadful Drips is too right!*

I know- I got the Boney Bunch proposal piece and the Dreadful Drips Candles...and they did Dreadfully Drip all over the groom's coat too!
And like you,I don't want to scrape it off and take the black fuzzy stuff off his coat!
I have heard you can put things with candle wax on them in the freezer and after an hour or so you can carefully peel the dripped wax off. If I try it and it goes well I will let you know.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope that what you heard is true and the bride and groom have a little skeleton baby. A good friend of mine got married this past Oct. Someone had gotten her the bride and groom tea light holder. She is pregnant now and is due in Oct. It would be perfect to get her the new bride and groom with baby for her shower!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

I have heard that! Who know if it's true- but it would be awesome!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a few from each year they have been out. I think I have around 12 of them. Everyone wants to know where I got them. I think boney babies would be so cute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5456073426/
Album link- scroll down and they start and continue a few pages.
They are really nice when the lights are out and a little candle is flickering...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been collecting the past 2 years....Last year I won the contest they had running with the Boney Bunch gang and got a $100 yankee candle gift card. Of course I'm holding it until the new ones are released in August. Can't wait!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a huge boney bunch fan. Began collecting in 2008.

It's been two years since I've done it, but I believe I removed wax from the black flocking material, with a blow dryer to melt the candle wax and a paper towel to absorb the wax. 

Hope this helps and we'll have another year of boney bunch!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had never heard of this but they are super cute...i mean scary...and I can't wait to see this year's line.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm not but I love the scented product they have! Always make it a point to walk by the isle where they are stocked to take a whiff! Lol! *


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

New Fall Scents from Yankee Candle are ONLINE here

http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/listing.jsp?category=/Retail/Candles/New Fall Fragrances

I have smelled them. I like Kitchen Spice and Pumpkin Buttercream the best. Kitchen Spice is orange and cinnamon...sounds meh, but is awesome!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Boney Bunch and have some pieces. On the "proposal" piece and the dripping candle, um I thought that the candle was suppose to drip on the them as a special effect. It was always pictured with showing the bloody dripping candle on the bride and groom. But anyway for those that want it removed I hope you find a successful way to do so.

BTW Yankee Candle's fall scents are so much different than their Halloween scents that they come out with. For instance : Witches Brew which to me like I would think a haunted house or withes lair would smell like lol

I only buy Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle with coupons and such. Don't ever pay those outrageously ridiculous prices on E-Bay.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I work at a Yankee Candle, and our Halloween Preview sale is going to be on August 6th. It should be the same nationwide. I can't wait to see the new stuff. Of course we have some of the older stuff out for the Semi-Annual Sale. We've got a lot of the proposal pieces and one of the motorcycle and sidecar, but I hope we get a lot of new cool stuff in.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool! My wife will by psyched (ok, I think they're cool too...)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay! can't wait to see the new stuff this year. My daughter will be so excited for me to willingly go to the mall!

I'm also intruiged with the pumpkin buttercream scent....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

*I have smelled Pumpkin Buttercream*

Smells like Pumpkin cake frosted with Buttercream frosting!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

kjbittick said:


> I work at a Yankee Candle, and our Halloween Preview sale is going to be on August 6th. It should be the same nationwide. I can't wait to see the new stuff. Of course we have some of the older stuff out for the Semi-Annual Sale. We've got a lot of the proposal pieces and one of the motorcycle and sidecar, but I hope we get a lot of new cool stuff in.


We have a Yankee Candle right around the corner from us. I would SO love to work there. I'm assuming you love it right? Can't wait to see the new boney bunch collection!!!


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Awww, you guys!! I was googling "Yankee Candle Halloween Preview 2011" and it brought me here! I used to post here a lot and still have a few friends from the board, and it's really nice to come back. 

I am super excited about this year's Halloween preview, some friends of mine and I usually do breakfast together and then hit the store, and this year we're also doing a mystery video game party afterwards to keep the spirit going. 

I'm also totally geeked that we have someone who works at Yankee on the board! Inside source!! 

Anyway, it's good to be back. I miss this place.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, supposedly even the Yankee Candle employees are not allowed to open the Boney Bunch boxes when they come in, we have to actually wait until after close the night before the preview party. Then we all stay late and reset the store for the Boney Bunch. I don't know how strict my boss will be, but I do want to see what's new for this year! And then we hope to be able to dress up for the preview party, although it might be difficult because we have to stay late, and then open early. I guess no really complicated costumes for that day!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Here is one of them that I think is going to be released this year. I found it for sell on a website and emailed the owners and they said he would be at Yankee Candle in Aug. His name is Bonecula


----------



## Mouse-O-Ween (Jul 9, 2011)

I confirmed with some salespeople at the store less than a week ago that there WILL be boney bunch this year! They said that there will be more pieces to the collection than ever before. They also said that this year they are phasing out the wedding motif...only featuring three wedding options. The nice sales people also told me that they are expanding the Christmas collection.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Christmas! Noooooooo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

The Boney Bunch is my obsession! Less than 30 days, people!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Also- I got an "Apple Pumpkin" scented Yankee Candle. It smells so good!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I love the Boney Bunch because they are so well made. I've been collecting them since 2008 although in 2008 I bought them just because they were candleholders. I don't have all of them and don't really want them all, just the ones I love.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I work at yankee and i cant wait for you guys to see the halloween this year!!!!! we should be getting shipment in soon!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

*Hmmm*

well, Bewitching Halloween, I just hate you! {}
You KNOW what is coming! 
Lucky duck!


----------



## Mouse-O-Ween (Jul 9, 2011)

If you saw the one Boney Bunch Christmas piece from last year you might feel differently. It definitely was a treat for those of us who love both seasons!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I was reading on another website that there will be a Grim Reaper this year. I can't wait to see what it looks like. The store will also have a coupon for $10 off $30.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes..on the Yankee candle forum on facebook I heard that there was going to be a Grim Reaper  I love the Boney Bunch !


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Boney Bunch! I'm thrilled that they're continuing the line this year. I actually was wondering that when we went to the local Yankee store on Friday night. (I was also excited to see that there were already some new Fall scents out already!)

Last year we bought the bride and groom double candlestick holder (along with bleeding candles) and used them at our wedding!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Mouse-O-Ween said:


> If you saw the one Boney Bunch Christmas piece from last year you might feel differently. It definitely was a treat for those of us who love both seasons!


I have the Santa from last year, bought the first one on preview day. I do like him but I wouldn't want the whole line to go Christmas. Maybe they'll come out good. I wish there were more females without being brides. All that being said I too LOVE the Boney Bunch. I bought the Mom and baby back in 2008 then my daughter signed me up to get their BB preview party notices. We go together every year and she helps me fight for the ones I want. Then we go have lunch and make a day of it. They remind me of her and Halloween.


----------



## mwcmfg (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re:*

Creepyhomemaker,

100% agree with you about there not being enough females. Many of the pieces from last year looked very similar to one another. I think they could really get creative with female/kids/pet pieces. I wouldn't mind one or two more Christmas pieces. Mrs. Clause and maybe a few elves might be neat.

Do any of you collect Yankee Candle's Ultimate Afterlife Party pieces? I just saw some online and they are very similar to Boneys but they have a witch, a jack o'lantern man, and a band. I haven't had much luck finding them, even on eBay. If anyone knows where I could get a few of them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

mwcmfg said:


> Creepyhomemaker,
> 
> 100% agree with you about there not being enough females. Many of the pieces from last year looked very similar to one another. I think they could really get creative with female/kids/pet pieces. I wouldn't mind one or two more Christmas pieces. Mrs. Clause and maybe a few elves might be neat.
> 
> Do any of you collect Yankee Candle's Ultimate Afterlife Party pieces? I just saw some online and they are very similar to Boneys but they have a witch, a jack o'lantern man, and a band. I haven't had much luck finding them, even on eBay. If anyone knows where I could get a few of them it would be greatly appreciated.



Hallmark carried the Afterlife party. I got the base player to go with the Boney Bunch band last year. 

I did see some of the After Life party @ Hallmark's summer sale. This sale is for Christmas and Halloween stuff they're trying to get rid of. They had some of last year's Fall-scented Yankee Candle tarts and votives. Go as soon as you can because they're ha ving their Christmas ornament premiere July 16-17 and may pack that stuff up to make room. ( or they keep it out, depends on the store)


----------



## mwcmfg (Jul 10, 2011)

Howlatthemoon,


Thanks for responding! I haven't seen them in stores anywhere in Pennsylvania, even at my Hallmarks. I heard Bed Bath and Beyond had them and went to a few and they didn't have them either. I'm looking for the accordion band player, I found the base player and the drum player online. Thanks for your help again. Did you happen to see the accordion player there?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

mwcmfg said:


> Howlatthemoon,
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding! I haven't seen them in stores anywhere in Pennsylvania, even at my Hallmarks. I heard Bed Bath and Beyond had them and went to a few and they didn't have them either. I'm looking for the accordion band player, I found the base player and the drum player online. Thanks for your help again. Did you happen to see the accordion player there?


 Yes they did. I am wondering if they'll ship it to you? It's Lynn's Hallmark @ Beaver Creek Commons, Apex NC (919)303-9913.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

mwcmfg said:


> Do any of you collect Yankee Candle's Ultimate Afterlife Party pieces? I just saw some online and they are very similar to Boneys but they have a witch, a jack o'lantern man, and a band. I haven't had much luck finding them, even on eBay. If anyone knows where I could get a few of them it would be greatly appreciated.


Before Boneys were in Yankee Candle they were called the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends. They are exactly the same. They also have witches in the line, so you might like those as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

This is a flickr photo set of every Boney ever! And the nice man who has them tells the lil history of the piece! 

If you love the BB, take a look!


----------



## mwcmfg (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info regarding Hallmark! I called and unfortunately they won't ship. I was able to find the accordion player from an online retailer but am still looking for a few more pieces. Hopefully they'll pop up on ebay sometime soon.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah! I've seen some of those items, they're neat looking


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

*Yankee Halloween Flier!*

Here is a link to the flier that should be in stores now: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2085924995473&set=o.39925915994&type=1&theater

Found this on a comment on shadowmanor.com/blog


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm an absolute addict. I bought several of them last year the first day in the store, and still kick myself over the ones I left behind...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were at the mall today and I went in and picked up the flier. I asked if they knew what was going to be available for sale, and of course I got the "I dont know" answer. Ill be there at 10 am on the 6th though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone from the Art of Darknes posted the following today about the Boney Bunch. Warning: This is long but informative. I don't know if it's true, but here ya go. These are the Boneys:

GRIM REAPER...this is a Boney that is sitting next to a clock, its a votive holder, Grim REAPER tart burner, The wedding couple sitting outside a chap...el, this year's taper holder is Bride and Groom, the Groom is Carrying the Bride over the "threshold",
The couple are sitting in a boat "love boat" tealight holder,wedding couple JAR TOPPER, wedding couple Jar Holder, "headless" boney bobbin for apples votive holder,
Boney crawling out of grave with tombstone tealight,
BONEY L.E.D. Waterglobe,
L.E.D Boney Witch,
Boney ELF sitting next to a present (works well with last yrs BONEY CLAUS),
Boney Man in a horse driven wagon full of pumpkins,
Boney Farmer,
Boney holding chainsaw cutting a pumpkin votive holder, a Boney Dog, and a Boney Bat!!!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oooh, I've never seen this line before. I love it!!!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

hollow said:


> Someone from the Art of Darknes posted the following today about the Boney Bunch. Warning: This is long but informative. I don't know if it's true, but here ya go. These are the Boneys:
> 
> GRIM REAPER...this is a Boney that is sitting next to a clock, its a votive holder, Grim REAPER tart burner, The wedding couple sitting outside a chap...el, this year's taper holder is Bride and Groom, the Groom is Carrying the Bride over the "threshold",
> The couple are sitting in a boat "love boat" tealight holder,wedding couple JAR TOPPER, wedding couple Jar Holder, "headless" boney bobbin for apples votive holder,
> ...


The person who posted this was right last year so I would say that these will be what comes out this year.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, that sounds awesome!! I'm intrigued by the LED Waterglobe, the pumpkin cart and the BAT!! 




hollow said:


> Someone from the Art of Darknes posted the following today about the Boney Bunch. Warning: This is long but informative. I don't know if it's true, but here ya go. These are the Boneys:
> 
> GRIM REAPER...this is a Boney that is sitting next to a clock, its a votive holder, Grim REAPER tart burner, The wedding couple sitting outside a chap...el, this year's taper holder is Bride and Groom, the Groom is Carrying the Bride over the "threshold",
> The couple are sitting in a boat "love boat" tealight holder,wedding couple JAR TOPPER, wedding couple Jar Holder, "headless" boney bobbin for apples votive holder,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I posted the list from a lady on the YC facebook page...she said she wasn't sure, but it sounds very good to me. I am so excited about the Boney dog!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was just at a Yankee Candle store the other day. I can confirm the Grim Reaper and the Boney dog. They wouldn't tell me anymore  They are having their unvieling on August 6th. I will be there....with bells on!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

*Also*

Another BB fan said that the BB was ONLINE, available for purchase, the day BEFORE the store launch in 2010.

Some of you may be able to confirm that- I do not remember!

Let's all just be on high alert during that time frame. We can also take shifts online and send out search dogs if one of us doesn't respond to any alerts.

 Just kidding!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

hollow said:


> Another BB fan said that the BB was ONLINE, available for purchase, the day BEFORE the store launch in 2010.
> 
> Some of you may be able to confirm that- I do not remember!
> 
> ...


Last year the preview party was on the 9th and the pieces were online eeearly morning on the 5th and a few of the most popular pieces were sold out within the day. This year I'm going to be checking everyday starting the 1st just to be sure =)


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm, a person on the YC facebook page said he has seen the line, and confirms that there is a Boney Dog- with a bone in his mouth!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131519850268015


BONEY BUNCH LAUNCH video!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got so much BB, I was going to try not to buy any this year. I can see that resolution is not going to last! It always comes out around my birthday, so my mom always takes me on a Boney Bunch shopping spree, yay!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Just one more piece won't hurt anyone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, a fan on the YC page said that his local YC manager said that the Boney Bunch will be even more limited this year.

Anybody got an information they care to share?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good thing I'll be attending the launch partay!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, Trinity, you had better rush straight home from the party and take pictures of all your goodies and post them here A.S.A.P!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey everyone I worked at yankee today and you will die!!!!! all of the stuff is amazinggggggg better than the years before! and yes they are more limited! but if you go to your yankee store and they are sold out at the halloween preview party you can do a web sell and they won't charge you shipping unless you rush it. It really is amazingggg


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

hollow said:


> Well, Trinity, you had better rush straight home from the party and take pictures of all your goodies and post them here A.S.A.P!


You betcha!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Hey everyone I worked at yankee today and you will die!!!!! all of the stuff is amazinggggggg better than the years before! and yes they are more limited! but if you go to your yankee store and they are sold out at the halloween preview party you can do a web sell and they won't charge you shipping unless you rush it. It really is amazingggg


How long have you worked there? I'm assuming that you love it! I've thought about trying to get something part time there for awhile now. I'm not sure how I'd make that work...but I think it would be so much fun!


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

hollow said:


> Hmmm, a fan on the YC page said that his local YC manager said that the Boney Bunch will be even more limited this year.
> 
> Anybody got an information they care to share?


I don't understand why they would do that, it's like they're refusing to make money that they'd be guaranteed to make. It's not like thay make a profit off of the ridiculous e-bay reseller prices =/


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Trinity1 said:


> How long have you worked there? I'm assuming that you love it! I've thought about trying to get something part time there for awhile now. I'm not sure how I'd make that work...but I think it would be so much fun!


for a few yrs now! i used to be an ast mgr then went back later on and I do love it ! only because of Halloween! lol and christmas


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Sanura03- I don't know if they are making it more limited, that is just an internet rumor. I don't know why they would, but maybe they want to make BB a harder to get item, and drive people into their stores?

Bewitching Halloween- oooh, if I knew what you knew! 

I have seen 3 pieces: the reaper, the Boney guy sitting down, and the Boney guy with the chainsaw gettin ready to carve a scared pumpkin.

Of the 3 I have seen, I want the Grim Reaper. The other 2 are ok, but last year I passed on the band as well. 
I have to watch my pennies- and I mean pennies!- And I am running out of space big time.

I am so looking froward to the big day!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a huge Boney Bunch fan. Have all of the 2008 pieces and have collected many of the 2009 and 2010 pieces. 

On Monday, August 1st, 10 a.m. - 1 p.m. - (no time zone stated) - Yankee Candle is going to give us a "first glimpse of the 2011 Boney Bunch and their friends" with a video on FaceBook...

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131519850268015&ref=nf

Hoping it will be a video similar to last years. Here's a link to "The Mystery of Yankee Manor" featuring the 2010 Boney Bunch...






It featured four murder suspects. To enter the in-store drawing, you had to watch the videos, and then check which suspect was the murderer on the entry form. It was fun. And I actually won one of the gift cards! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Yankee-Candle-Company/39925915994

Boney Bunch preview video!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hollow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Yankee-Candle-Company/39925915994
> 
> Boney Bunch preview video!


Looks like there are 2 different Grim reaper pieces.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep...can't wait until I can buy them. I like the boat piece, with the BB lady with orange/red hair. And the little potion bottles at the end!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! I love the Skeleton Crew as well! Can't wait until Saturday...I'm definitely ready to make a few purchases!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone posted on Facebook that they were able to pick up the catalog at the store. Just checked with our local store and also called the 1-800 number. I was told that no Halloween catelogs will be distributed until Saturday, BUT I was also told that the Boney Bunch will go online on Thursday, so I'll have at least two days to decide what I'm going to collect this year. I'll of course check the Yankee Candle website daily from this point forward! 

On the video - which is now on www.YouTube.com - I count 9 Boney pieces. But I know there's more because the elf and the bat I'd read about was not pictured, or the Boney with the chain saw that I've actually seen pictured, and there's one other I remembered but have since forgotten. So there's at least 12 pieces. The other collection looks really good too!

Here's the direct link to the video on YouTube... 




I love Halloween and wonder if it's okay to begin decorating before October 1st. 

When do you all begin decorating the interior of your homes?

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I began collecting the Boney Bunch when I happened upon them online within a day of their release in 2008. I used them to decorate for a Halloween party at my friend's art studio that year. They made me giggle. Had to have them!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v482/SilverFoxCPF/Boney Bunch/?albumview=slideshow

Pictured are a mix of Yankee Candle, Hallmark, PartyLite and RAZ products. The glass pebbles were from Pier 1. They had some nice mixes in 2008 and 2009. My Halloween collection has expanded to include more PartyLite pieces that I back collected over the last two years. I'll post pictures when I decorate this Fall!

Lisa


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Someone on the Yankee candle facebook posted catalog pics some things that the video doesn't show. I haven't got a catalog in the mail yet.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our Yankee candle knows us very well. They even gave us the store decorations after the season was over last year. We still have to wait in line for the preview party like everyone else but that's part of the fun. I always plan what to grab once the doors open while standing in line. The employees there even let us use more than one coupon and spread out the purchases.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i am in LOVE with that 3 piece skull head candle set!!!! cant WAIT for this to arrive!!!!


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

There's a preview party this Saturday at Yankee Candle stores: http://youtu.be/nHA_aZyT6T0


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> I love Halloween and wonder if it's okay to begin decorating before October 1st.
> 
> When do you all begin decorating the interior of your homes?
> 
> Lisa


Sept 1 Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

I am waiting on my catalog as well! I saw the YC FB page with the catalog pages posted...made my list off that!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I stopped by the store to get a preview catalog...and there was a sign on the door saying they'd be back soon. AAGGHHHH!!!! I'm going to check out their facebook page!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

*Prices and items- copied from sweet facebooker*

grim reaper tart warmer-34.99
bat tea light holder-9.99
bonsey the dog tealight holder-9.99
wedding chapel double tealight holder-24.99
wedding couple taper holder-16.99
love boat tealight holder-16.99
wedding couple jar topper-9.99
dreadful drip taper candles (set of 2)-5.99
rest in pieces tealight holder-14.99
jar holder-24.99
times up votive holder-16.99
bob for apples tealight holder-19.99
water globe-44.99 (ouch, but cool lookin)
witch led tealight holder-24.99
boney claus votive holder-17.99
bat clinger-5.99
elf tealight holder-9.99
haunted house multi tealight holder- 49.99 (another ouch, but cool)
chainsaw tealight holder-17.99
headless farmer votive holder-17.99
wagon double tealight holder-39.99
SKELETON CREW STUFF:
chandelier taper holder-39.99
skull votive holder-7.99
3 bottle tea light holder-24.99
boney hand taper holder-9.99
skull triple tealight holder-29.99
skull tart warmer-29.99
bottle taper holder-29.99
led glowing skull jar topper-9.99
led color changing tealight holder-7.99
boney hand jar topper-12.99
boney hand clinger-3.99
haunted bottle tealight holder set of 3-39.99
headless sitter-7.99
grim reaper sitter-7.99
spider web jar holder-14.99
spider web illuma lid-9.99
spider web multi tealight holder-19.99
spider lamp tealight holder16.99
purple tealight holder-4.99
gray tealight holder-4.99
gray jar shade-14.99


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

If you scroll way way way down on the page, some ladies posted photos of their catalogs. Look also on the photos of the YC FB page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Y...e-Yankee-Candle-Company/39925915994?sk=photos

Yes- scroll down to see pages of BB catalog!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks hollow for reposting information from the catalog. Takes so much pressure off in that I can begin making decisions now. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

You are welcome! I want this info b/c I work with a budget (darn it) and have to make my choices carefully. I want a few pieces at least, and now that I know the cost, I can pick them and make sure I don't have any regrets!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Boney Bunch is for sale ONLINE!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Just purchased my online Boney Bunch order!! This is what I just couldn't resist!!! 

View attachment 17708


View attachment 17709


View attachment 17710


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Got Mine! I got:

Wagon tea light holder
Grim Reaper with clock
Bride and Groom taper holder
Chainsaw guy
Bat 
Elf 
Boney Dracula (from another website)

Whew. The prices have gone up!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I just placed my order also. I got the boney dog, times up reaper, bobbing for apples & the elf.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep just coming here to let ya'll know.
AUG11 coupon code for $10.00 of of $25.00. Not sure how many times you can use this code. Just in case some wanted to do multiple orders . Have fun!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Yep just coming here to let ya'll know.
> AUG11 coupon code for $10.00 of of $25.00. Not sure how many times you can use this code. Just in case some wanted to do multiple orders . Have fun!


They will let you group them so that you can get the most transactions, so it's worth doing a little math to put them together. FYI that coupon code is better than the Boney Bunch coupons they're passing out in the store. It's 10.00 off a 30.00 purchase. So print 'em if you go.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Creepyhomemaker, is Boney Dracula an Incredible Mr. Bones piece? I've been looking for a retail - (not wholesale) - website that sells the other products by Mark Cook, but haven't had any luck. Could you post the website?

I had a feeling the Boney Bunch would be online late tonight. Missed it when I checked. After visiting here, I checked again and saw "Halloween" listed in the bar near the top of the homepage. Yeah!

I didn't think I'd like the Witch LED Tea Light Holder or the Love Boat Tea Light Holder, but I do! The boat is a COFFIN! I've so wanted to add more women to my collection!

Last night I picked out 7 "must have" pieces. Tonight it's looking more like 14 pieces...sigh...will get on the phone tomorrow to see if I can talk my family into early birthday presents!

On the back page of the catalog is a "Skeleton Crew Sitter" for $5.99. He's going on my desk at work! http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226785

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay- So excited! 

I got the Haunted House, the Pumpkin wagon, the Santa and elf, the boat couple, and the Grim Reaper Clock. Last minute, I decided to get the Dog and the small potion bottles.

That is all I am getting for Halloween this year...and I heard it is the last year for Boneys. 

I also have heard that the Apple Pumpkin is sold out for the season! Anybody know?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The Haunted House is awesome! It's perfect for anchoring your Boney Bunch pieces in your overall design. I'd love it if Yankee Candle began producing houses to compliment the mansion, preferably made of metal. I really like the the mansion, but want more for my collection, just smaller!

Heading out to the storage unit today to dig out the extra 2009 pieces I bought to sell this year. It's a bummer they were over produced, most did not increase in value. Hopefully I'll be able to at least get what I paid. 

This year, I think the Grim Reaper with the clock will be the most popular, the dog too. Maybe the Rest in Pieces. I think those three will compliment one another well. 

I bought a lot of table cloths, runners, and doilies last year in the spider web pattern from http://www.heritagelace.com Door swags too. I can hardly wait to start decorating! 

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> The Haunted House is awesome! It's perfect for anchoring your Boney Bunch pieces in your overall design. I'd love it if Yankee Candle began producing houses to compliment the mansion, preferably made of metal. I really like the the mansion, but want more for my collection, just smaller!
> 
> Heading out to the storage unit today to dig out the extra 2009 pieces I bought to sell this year. It's a bummer they were over produced, most did not increase in value. Hopefully I'll be able to at least get what I paid.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, have you checked the prices on ebay lately? They have been going up. I have a Hoot Gravely from last year I want to sell. I am gonna wait until September and list him on ebay.
I hope you get your money back, and a fat profit. I hate it when I try to sell on ebay and end up losing money! What a bad feeling!
I really did NOT intend on getting the mansion, but I have heard that this is the last year for the BB...and I would rather get it now and have it then NEVER get it and always looking on ebay at their HORRIBLE prices and wanting it.

Also, if anybody goes to the BB party and gets stuff, if you have time, PLEASE post pics. It would be super fun to see your haul!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I am not sure how I feel about the ebay sellers. I used to be a hardcore ebay seller and I appreciate good business. But as a collector those people that snatch stuff up just to create demand irritate me. That doesn't stop me from wishing I had bought all the baby carriage ones I saw marked down in 2008. But when I look on ebay and see people who were basically stuck with them I giggle a little. Cause I was the only person last year at the preview party who got one of the santas cause this one lady bought ALL of them because she was sure it was "the one". That probably wasn't the only one she cleaned out. I was first in line she was second everyone else got "sorry we're sold out" Another lady was like 5th in line was so excited to be getting the headless horseman, that was the only one she wanted. she didn't get it. I hope the woman who bought them all got stuck with them. Obviously, the first year was great for profits because back then they were just cute halloween candle holders, since then they are "investments". 

Humans are so weird, I once saw someone pay 450 dollars for a princess diana beanie baby. Those things are worthless now. "Investors" create false demand which make manufacturers increase supply. The only way to make real money is to spot a trend BEFORE it happens. I personally believe all the boneys (including 08 bride and groom) will go down eventually, just as soon as the next best thing hits.


----------



## blugel (Sep 9, 2009)

i've never gone to one of these preview parties, so i don't know what to expect.

what time do people usually start lining up for this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, I agree, mostly. I don't have enough money to invest in anything, and if I did, it would be gold. 
I bought Hoots marked down half price at the last YC online clearance. I have 2, and he is my kids and husbands favorite. I buy my BB to keep. My daughter doesn't like it, so I guess my sons can take it when I croak.
I do know of a man who has ALL the BB since they came out, except that 2008 bride and groom. He is actually depressed that he cannot get it- for less than hundreds of dollars. I think the early Boneys will always be in demand. 
People who buy a store out of the entire stock on opening/launch day ruin the fun! I do remember many Boney's going online last year very cheaply! 
I have the Princess Di beanie. We paid regular price. If I had paid 450 for it, I probably would kill myself!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Creepyhomemaker, I've been a collector for 30 years. I still can't predict which items will be the hot sellers! I do however have some luck here and there. Helps support my habit!

I asked this last night...I'm looking for a retail - (not wholesale) - website for the Incredible Mr. Bones collection, also by Mark Cook. You mentioned purchasing a "dracula boney" from another website last night. Is it part of that collection? Either way, could you post that website link here? Or PM it if that's done here?

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

blugel, I have never been to a store for the BB. Hopefully some people here who have can give you the scoop. I do know that many people on the YC facebook page are talking about getting there early. I suppose it depends on your location. Good Luck! 
A lady who manages a YC store in Erie, PA, said her store got all the BB it will get already- the launch day, and 1 restocking. She said if you really want a piece, to try to get in to get it, or call the store and see if they will set the piece aside for you.
Bewitching Halloween, a member here, works at a YC store. Hopefully she will check in, but she is probably too busy!
creepyhomemaker, now that I think about it, I do remember the huge amount of BB on ebay last year after their release. I do not remember if the sellers got a profit. Hmmm. Something to watch on ebay! 
Take care all!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey grandma Lise look at this!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Mr_Holiday


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hollow, I tried to purchase Bride and Groom 2008 that first weekend, but it sold out just hours before I put in my order for all of the pieces! That year it sold in the $200 to $400 range on Ebay. I finally got it for $150. At the time, it felt like a lot of money. Ha! I don't think it will hold it's value of $600 or more. I think we'll see it drop back below $200 eventually, particularly after they stop producing the Boney Bunch. Tell your friend, it may take 10 - 20 years, but the price will become more reasonable in time. I've seen this happen again and again with other collectibles.

By the way, I haven't heard that this is the last year for Boney Bunch, though that was stated again and again last year. Where is that information coming from?

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Boney-Bunch-2011-Bonecula-LED-Lighted-NEW-VERY-LIMITED/39222926

This looks like your piece.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

I have seen people on the Yankee candle fb page say that they are close with the managers at their YC store, and they have told them it would be the last year.
Just a rumor, tho!
I sort of hope it is the last year, so I won't be broke!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the Boney Dracula. I'd not seen him before. Still trying to decide if I'm going to get this year's Boney Bat! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

blugel, 

In my experience, the advantages of ordering online before the party is that you can order everything you want from home and the shipping is only $5 (or free if your purchase is more than $100). You can also do a search on "Yankee Candle coupon" then use the code given to save $10 on your purchase. The best part is that you'll have box and styrofoam packing for each candle holder you purchase.

The advantages of purchasing your candle holders at the party is that you can pick the candleholders that are of the best quality and it's fun! No box with styrofoam packing though. They throw those away as soon as they unpack them. 

The challenge with the Boney Bunch is that there's no quality control other than a good return policy. What you get when you order online is not checked for quality. What's in each box was sealed in the box in China. Last year, I had to return quite a few pieces due to breakage, poor detailing of the facial features, and in one case, a chunk of pressed board adhered to the top of a taper holder!

There's advantages and disadvantages either way, BUT it's a FUN collection. This will be my fourth year collecting it. I really enjoy my Boney Bunch collection!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm conflicted about this. On the one hand, if the Boney Bunch ends this year, that will save me $300 a year. But then...I like it...and I'm still holding out for more Boney Bunch women and children!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've also heard this is the last year, but last year was also supposed to be the end, so I'm taking it with a grain of salt. As for the big metal haunted houses, I want to say they used to do those before the Boneys ever came about, so they'll still probably have them afterwards. I don't personally see the draw in those, they're expensive and just too... plain for my tastes. I guess I'm spoiled by my Lemax buildings =)
Last year I was upset that they were discontinuing the Boneys but after I get my order for this year I'll have 43 pieces of just Boney Bunch so I'm really running out of room so I don't think I'll be as upset if they don't have any next year. Also, more money for other things!
Grandma Lise, last year www.thegifty.com had Incredible Mr. Bones and friends for sale, haven't seen them there yet for this year though. I loved the elevated server / cake stand but didn't end up getting him because they didn't do APO/FPO shipping on that site. I'm kind of hoping they'll have it again this year and I'll just have it forwarded or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I would adore a Lemax Collection- just not enough funding! I am attracted to the metal haunted house because it is metal- not ceramic. We move at least every 3 years (spouse is active duty military) and at least metal won't shatter, like my Boney Bunch salt and pepper shaker tray. ;(
I really enjoying looking at the older Boneys and seeing the larger collections. We have a child heading to college next year, and then another 2 years later, than another a year after that, so my collecting will grind to a halt very soon. I picture myself as an old lady, buying Boneys on ebay, finally getting the elusive 08 Bride and Groom- and then dropping dead!
I did see that elevated cake server on another site. I cannot remember the name...they also had a few other Mark Cook Boney but not Boney Bunch pieces.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

hollow said:


> I would adore a Lemax Collection- just not enough funding! I am attracted to the metal haunted house because it is metal- not ceramic. We move at least every 3 years (spouse is active duty military) and at least metal won't shatter, like my Boney Bunch salt and pepper shaker tray. ;(
> I really enjoying looking at the older Boneys and seeing the larger collections. We have a child heading to college next year, and then another 2 years later, than another a year after that, so my collecting will grind to a halt very soon. I picture myself as an old lady, buying Boneys on ebay, finally getting the elusive 08 Bride and Groom- and then dropping dead!
> I did see that elevated cake server on another site. I cannot remember the name...they also had a few other Mark Cook Boney but not Boney Bunch pieces.


What branch are you guys in? My husband's Navy. I didn't buy any Lemax last year because of all the Boneys and because the shipping out here to Japan was outrageous. Most of my Lemax stuff is in military storage while we're out here so I'm really hoping it's still intact when I see it again lol. My Boneys from '09 made it out here ok thankfully, but I packed all my Halloween stuff myself, no way was I letting them do it =)


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

hollow said:


> I picture myself as an old lady, buying Boneys on ebay, finally getting the elusive 08 Bride and Groom- and then dropping dead!


LMAO! I feel that same way about pieces to my many collections


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

creepyhomemaker said:


> LMAO! I feel that same way about pieces to my many collections


 LOL, I feel the same way, too... Boney Bunch can't end! It just can't!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello y'all! I also work at a YCC and we set up for the preview party tonight! We can't put out any Halloween stuff until after we close. And we aren't allowed to set aside anything for anyone, including ourselves. I know our store will not get the haunted house until next week, a shortage at the factory or something. But come by and see us, the displays should look really awesome! I can't wait, even though I'm not a BB fanatic, they have some cute pieces. I like the Skeleton Crew better. Our store happens to be in a mall, and we aren't opening early. The stand-alone stores could open early, but I know our district at least has been told that we can not open early.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll be at the store near us at 10:00 sharp  wOOhOO!!!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

My boney bunch order just came in the mail! That was some fast shipping plus nothing was broken.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> My boney bunch order just came in the mail! That was some fast shipping plus nothing was broken.


What did you get?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

kjbittick said:


> Hello y'all! I also work at a YCC and we set up for the preview party tonight! We can't put out any Halloween stuff until after we close. And we aren't allowed to set aside anything for anyone, including ourselves. I know our store will not get the haunted house until next week, a shortage at the factory or something. But come by and see us, the displays should look really awesome! I can't wait, even though I'm not a BB fanatic, they have some cute pieces. I like the Skeleton Crew better. Our store happens to be in a mall, and we aren't opening early. The stand-alone stores could open early, but I know our district at least has been told that we can not open early.



How does the Skeleton Crew Hear No Evil, See No Evil, Speak No Evil, candleabra(sp?) look like in person?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the witch , the couple in the boat, and the little dog. There are some pieces that I want to see in person tomorrow. I want to see that Skeleton Crew. Oh I wish I could win the lottery and get a bigger house LOL. 

I am planning on using the BBW Haunted House from last year to use as a back drop for the Boney's. Just trying to imagine how that would look. I'm still on the fence about the metal house. It appears though that when the tea lights are lit the window glow purple, correct?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I have catalog in hand. The Haunted House Multi Tea Light Holder has open windows, no plastic film, and it compliments the Boney Bunch perfectly. It's one of my favorite pieces. The tealights create an eerie atmosphere for parties. This year, I'll try to take pictures of my collection when displayed and lit. 

Here's a link to a slideshow of my display in 2008 that includes the Haunted House 5 Tea Light Holder from 2008...

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v482/SilverFoxCPF/Boney Bunch/?albumview=slideshow

I can hardly wait until tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Howlatthemoon said:


> What did you get?


 I got times up reaper, boney dog, elf & bobbing for apples. I might get a few more..I really like the witch.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> I got times up reaper, boney dog, elf & bobbing for apples. I might get a few more..I really like the witch.


 How do you like them?


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Howlatthemoon said:


> How do you like them?


 I really like all of them. The dog is so cute..probably my fav.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got back from running errands and dropped by Yankee to pick up one more coupon! 

Some of you may have noticed that the the Boney Bunch Jar Topper http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1226793 is "sold out" online. The manager and one of the sales associates informed me that it has been pulled from stock because the metal disk extends too far beyond the underside of the topper. Fortunately, it wasn't on my list.

Couldn't get as many coupons as I wanted so am rethinking my planned purchases. 

If you register online with Yankee to get their coupons - (click on "register for coupons" at the bottom of the home page) - they'll automatically email you a "Save $10! on any Yankee Candle product purchase of $25 or more!" coupon. There's a limit of one per customer, so unlike the coupon on the Boney Bunch flier, you're only allowed to use one. Mine is valid through September 11, 2011.

Happy shopping!

Lisa


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Got my Boney Bunch in the mail today. I ordered them Wed. night so that was fast shipping.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Howlatthemoon, I like them. The spider illumalid is also really cool, though it probably won't do a great job of blocking the drafts like it's supposed to. We got through after midnight, and luckily I get to close, so I don't have to be in until 2pm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

sanura03 said:


> What branch are you guys in? My husband's Navy. I didn't buy any Lemax last year because of all the Boneys and because the shipping out here to Japan was outrageous. Most of my Lemax stuff is in military storage while we're out here so I'm really hoping it's still intact when I see it again lol. My Boneys from '09 made it out here ok thankfully, but I packed all my Halloween stuff myself, no way was I letting them do it =)


My husband's in the Army. He can retire, but with the economy sorta crazy, we are gonna sit tight.

Our last move, the totally dismantled one of my Gemmy witches and had pieces in different boxes. She was in her own box, the original. Arrgh! I had my Boneys in their original boxes, so it was sorta ok. Except the salt and pepper shakers. Argh!

Thank you to you and your Husband for your service! In Japan, do they not have APO/FPO shipping? 

Yay for the BB! I hop everyone gets what they want!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Also, the dead in the water couple is sold out online, and the wagon and horse has low stock.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from my store...got everything I wanted (one of everything).....EXCEPT the dog...they didn't get any and he's sold out online. grrrrr!!! I'll be checking with them every day to see if they get some in. Had this problem last year with the Santa...but eventually my store got a couple.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Arrived at our YC store a few minutes early. Only one other person was there so got first pick on most of the pieces. Put my birthday money to good use by adding 12 new Boney's to my collection http://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween/boney-bunch ...

Grim Reaper Hanging Tart Warmer
Bonesy the Dog
Wedding Couple Taper Holder
Rest in Pieces
Jar Holder ("See no evil..."; here's an interesting link to the history of this phrase http://lorien.searchwarp.com/swa2800.htm )
Times Up Votive Holder (Grim Reaper)
Bobbing for Apples
Witch
Boney Claus
Elf
Headless Farmer
Wagon (Pumpkins For Sale)

For the Jar Holder, I got a Large Autumn Leaves Jar Candle and a Spider Web Illuma Lid - (it has a dangling spider!) http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/creepy-crawlies/1226833 

I collect votive and tealight holders in threes each Halloween, usually by PartyLight, but didn't see any I liked this year. That's a first. I was so delighted to these find YC's Flickering Flame Tea Light Holders http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/flickering/1227473 The outside is a frosted charcoal; the inside is silvered and etched with webs and spiders. I lit it as soon as I got home. The flicker of the flame causes the web to move. It's a nice effect. There's two other patterns, one purple, the other orange, each with a skull motif. 

The witch's "crystal ball" alternates between flashing and fading on and off in blue, green, and red. Two AG13 battery cells are included. And it has an on/off switch. The witch's dress is flocked and has a swirl pattern. Nice detailing.

My favorite pieces this year are both of the Grim Reapers, Bonsey the Dog, Rest in Pieces, Bobbing for Apples, and Pumpkins For Sale. But then I really like everything I got. 

I haven't checked all but some of the pieces are not marked with Mark Cook's name this year. Perhaps they have a new artist or artists. Just checked the YC website. Sold out are Bonesy the Dog, Love Boat, Witch, and Wagon, also the Witchs' Brew Car Jar.

Did anyone else go to the party today? Would love to hear what others got too.

Lisa


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I also went to the party, even though I order online. I have a method of buying them online and then go to the party after the ones I want. Then when I get them in the mail I pick out which one I think looks best of each one and then I return the others. It's perfect, I don't have to worry about them selling before I get there and I don't have to worry if one arrives broken. So...I ended up with: 

My favorites:
The Wagon 
Bat 
Grim Reaper (tiny ornament)
Bride and Groom taper holder

Other:
Grim Reaper Times Up
Rest in Pieces
Headless Farmer
Chainsaw Guy (Store only got 1)

Still yet to receive:
Bonecula


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I also went to the party, even though I order online. I have a method of buying them online and then go to the party after the ones I want. Then when I get them in the mail I pick out which one I think looks best of each one and then I return the others. It's perfect, I don't have to worry about them selling before I get there and I don't have to worry if one arrives broken.


That's an excellent strategy. That way you have the boxes and foam inserts too. I was able to get the box and foam for the wagon, but not the tart warmer. I may do this next year.

Lisa


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> That's an excellent strategy. That way you have the boxes and foam inserts too. I was able to get the box and foam for the wagon, but not the tart warmer. I may do this next year.
> 
> Lisa


Yea it has other benefits too. When I get them at the stores I get a free candle but when I return the ones from the internet, I don't return the candle even though at that point I'm not techinically buying anything from the store. I make sure to use the $10 off $25 coupon that was emailed to me instead of the one with the Boney on it. Plus you can order them over the phone before they go up on the website. I ordered mine Wed. night and got them yeaterday (Fri.) BUT my daughter wouldn't let me open them cause it would ruin the fun at the party. God I'm a nerd. I love the little guys but my wallet is a little thinner now.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Did any of you get any of the ornaments? I got the Grim Reaper one and I love him! I'm not going to hang him on anything though, I'm going to put him outside of my Dept. 56 Grimsley Manor. He seems to be the perfect size.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Stopped by Yankee Candle tonight. I was surprised to see that they hadn't sold much, perhaps because this is a brand new store and customers here aren't familiar with the Halloween products yet. As I looked at the tree used to display the Boney Bunch ornaments, I recalled reading on Facebook that a customer had bought the tree and all the ornaments on it this morning. Checked, and sure enough it was available for $44.99. Bought it too. I've been looking for a Halloween tree for two years. It's a nice size, perhaps four feet in height. Bouncing happy!

Creepyhomemaker, I was able to get three of the four ornaments. The Grim Reaper is my favorite!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I went this morning and was the first one in line just like last year. The people at my store already know me from last year and purchasing throughout the year. They treated me extremely nice like always. I managed to get Bonesy, the witch, the elf, the santa, chainsaw guy, and one of the sitting skeleton guys. I wanted to get more but the funds are very limited this month due to moving at the end of the month. I hate having my Boney Bunch guys sitting in a box for a few weeks but once I move they will be displayed with my other Boney Bunches from previous years. I tried calling my sister who also collects the Boney Bunches and she did not answer. usually I will pick up whatever my store has that she is looking for that her store does not have. She called me a few hours ago telling me that she missed the preview party today and that the Boney Bunches that she wanted were sold out. She had hoped I got her Bonesy anyway and was very disappointed that I did not. I would have gotten her one since my store had three but I assumed she already got her Boney Bunches. I feel bad but she should have called me earlier.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

The flyers said open a 10 well the one I went to opened up early because of a sales-tax free weekend on school-related stuff the mall opened up 1 hour early so Yankee did too. Well I got there a 10 sharp so many things were gone already or either they didn't get everything( I know the house tea light holder is on backorder). Sales lady said it was a mad house anyway. They had the lights off and a spooky curtain hanging down over the entrance and of course they were dressed up and had snacks out. But the lights being out made it hard to look the pieces over for glue and bad paint jobs etc. But they refused to turn the lights back on until noon or when the party was suppose to be over. I know they were going for the spooky effect. Funny though a lady was walking around with a head light on her forehead lol so she must have attended one at the store last year, This was the first time I went to this particular store for the party. Anyway I got the Boney Bunch head plug in diffuser. The skeleton hand candles that float, grim reaper and boney man shelf sitters, and the Skeleton Crew candleabra( hear no, speak no etc.) Today I went to another store and got the 3 tea light web tea light holder( Creepy Crawlie) and bobbing for apples.
Oh yeah got that free candle too. 

I have store ordered online that are on their way soon.


Neither of my stores had ornaments or a tree. But they could have easily sold those earlier before I got to the stores.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Got to mine at 10 after 10 and they were almost sold out of everything. I did drop 2 bills in there though.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Went back one more time...

I like to display my Boney Bunch collection as a Boney Town. Have been pondering what to do with the witch. As I was looking at the Bat tea light holder and the Bat clinger, I put them together and realized that displayed with the witch, the three could be a mom and her two children dressed up for a Halloween carnival. Edit: Oh, also fitting with this theme are the two pirates and the Boney in the coffin from 2009...

I was thinking about Creepyhomemaker's idea to use the Grim Reaper ornament with her Dept. 56 Grimsley Manor... I have a Yankee Candle Haunted House from 2008 and am thinking the ornaments would be fun to put inside the windows or near the doors. I don't have the Boney Claus ornament so asked my store to hold one for me if they get it in a later shipment. 

This is fun!

Howlatthemoon, I really like the Skeleton Crew Skull Triple tea light holder - (am so tempted to get it, but honestly, if I start a new collection, I'll get other pieces too, and Boney Bunch is enough!). http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226784 I also have three of the Creepy Crawlies Flickering Gray tea light holders with the spiders and webs. http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/flickering/1227473 I forgot to mention earlier that they have "Trick or Treat" written on one side. This is shown in the catalog but not online. They are awesome when lit. 

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I am actually going to display the Skeleton Crew hear no, speak no with the Boney Bunch Organ player


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Howlatthemoon said:


> They had the lights off and a spooky curtain hanging down over the entrance and of course they were dressed up and had snacks out. But the lights being out made it hard to look the pieces over for glue and bad paint jobs etc. But they refused to turn the lights back on until noon or when the party was suppose to be over. I know they were going for the spooky effect. Funny though a lady was walking around with a head light on her forehead lol so she must have attended one at the store last year.


[giggle]...had to start using reading glasses five years ago, a head lamp is probably next!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Howlatthemoon said:


> I am actually going to display the Skeleton Crew hear no, speak no with the Boney Bunch Organ player


Perfectly themed...great idea! 










Maybe I could use the Halloween candelabra I got last year at Michaels. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

That is funny about the headlight at the preview party. Mine was the same as always. The employees were nice and allowed us to use the coupon a few times. However, they were very strict about the free candle. I only got one and that was because they said they one got in "so many" They weren't that strict about it last year but that's ok.


----------



## blugel (Sep 9, 2009)

just got into the boney bunch late last year, so this was my first time going to the preview party...

apparently some guy came in and bought all of the ornaments right away.

i had never even heard about them.

so are they ultra-rare or something? don't see them on the website (but on ebay, of course!)


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Blugel, I followed as many Boney Bunch discussions as I could find in the week leading up to the party on Saturday. I knew nothing about them either. From what I've read, each store recieved only 1 or 2 sets, but flagship stores may have received more. 

For those who haven't seen them, click on this link http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item3f0ca77a44 or go to Ebay and do a search on "Boney Bunch ornaments". 

I'm not sure what to think about this. I'd hate to purchase them on Ebay only to find that stores recieved more later. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw the ornaments yesterday and regret not getting them. I iwsh i had to money to get them yesterday. I figured that last year a lot of the boney bunches sat in the stores for a few weeks so the same would happen this year too. I guess it's true that they made them even more rare this year.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> The flyers said open a 10 well the one I went to opened up early because of a sales-tax free weekend on school-related stuff the mall opened up 1 hour early so Yankee did too.
> Neither of my stores had ornaments or a tree. But they could have easily sold those earlier before I got to the stores.


Are you by any chance from Tennessee?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Are you by any chance from Tennessee?


 No, one state over, NC


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Here's what i purchased.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> No, one state over, NC


We had our tax free holiday yesterday also, that's why I asked. I didn't know other states did that too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Missouri did too. I know only because the Keepsake Ornament Club was there this weekend.

Bamaquad, your Skeleton Crew pieces look good together.

Here's a Boney Bunch piece I'd not seen until a few minutes ago. Her name is Ghoulia Knives.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b442ec0c

Lisa


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Missouri did too. I know only because the Keepsake Ornament Club was there this weekend.
> 
> Here's a Boney Bunch piece I'd not seen until a few minutes ago. Her name is Ghoulia Knives.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I wonder which Yankee Candle had this and what year. It's actually ugly and not Halloween-y at all. Who knows whats floating around out there. On the YC facebook page there is a photo from a collector and it showed a bass player to go along with the 3 band members from last year. I asked him where he got it but he didn't answer me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I was disappointed to learn only recently that there was a bass player, and I believe an accordian player last year. I have seen neither on Ebay which is perplexing because I watch the Boney Bunch listings fairly closely. That said, perhaps we'll see some surface later this year.

I read that some of the Hallmark stores had them, likely the independents, which is possible because they sell Yankee Candle products. Of the three Hallmark stores I regularly frequent, none had them. Another possibility is that they were sold through the Yankee Candle flagship stores.

Does anyone know? I'd love to have the bass and accordian players. Haven't even seen them. 

And I agree, Ghoulia Knives is ugly, and the green dress doesn't work with the collection. I think, not sure, she has a knife sticking out of her head. 

Lisa


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Ghoulia knives and accordian player were from Hallmark last year. The bass player, along with the drummer and singer 'Pelvis O'Ghoul' were part of the Boney collection last year.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

hollow said:


> My husband's in the Army. He can retire, but with the economy sorta crazy, we are gonna sit tight.
> 
> Our last move, the totally dismantled one of my Gemmy witches and had pieces in different boxes. She was in her own box, the original. Arrgh! I had my Boneys in their original boxes, so it was sorta ok. Except the salt and pepper shakers. Argh!
> 
> ...



Yeah we're probably in it for the long haul because of the economy. That's sad about your Gemmy witches, the people who packed up our stuff in Connecticut were young guys and therefore more interested in stealing my husband's Xbox stuff than dismantling my Halloween stuff I guess =/
We get APO/FPO shipping here but the site I was buying Lemax off of before charged pretty steeply for shipping even within the states, and when I'd put together a cart of items I liked last year and did a trial run to see what they would charge for shipping, they wanted $300!!! That's the same amount I was spending on the buildings themselves! So I decided to just wait it out till we got back and hope that they don't retire the good stuff before then =)


I'm sad about the ornaments. I tried calling the flagship store and buying them over the phone and getting them shipped here, which I did with some pieces last year after they sold out online and had no problems. The original lady we were talking to was helpful and went to go see if they had any, but then some other lady got on the phone and said that 'they're in-store only, no online or catalog orders!' Which..... is why I was calling a store. And then people on the FB page said the flagship store in VA was doing it for them but I couldn't get through before they sold out =(


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

sanura03 said:


> The Ghoulia knives and accordian player were from Hallmark last year. The bass player, along with the drummer and singer 'Pelvis O'Ghoul' were part of the Boney collection last year.


Thanks, that's good to know. Yankee referred to this piece as "Guitar Player Votive Holder" not as a bass player. Now that I know this, I can stop looking for the later one. 

Lisa


----------



## DanS77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am pretty sure there was a Chef to go along with Ghoulia knives from last year. I remember he had a chefs hat on..I regret not buying him, but I do have the accordian player


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

sanura03 said:


> The Ghoulia knives and accordian player were from Hallmark last year. The bass player, along with the drummer and singer 'Pelvis O'Ghoul' were part of the Boney collection last year.


No. I'm not talking about a bass guitar, I'm talking about a double bass that stands on the floor and the boney who was playing it was fat and standing on grass. I think ou're talking about the guy on the left, I'm talking about the one on the right.


----------



## DanS77 (Aug 8, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. Yankee referred to this piece as "Guitar Player Votive Holder" not as a bass player. Now that I know this, I can stop looking for the later one.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa,

There is a bass player, and a guitar player. The bass player was from hallmark, and the guitar player was at the yankee stores


----------



## moodyblues (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hi*

I am new here and am pretty excited about this collection. I have been trying really hard to get the ornaments like everyone else here. I did get a hold of a Bride and Groom one but with my luck it was chipped at the bottom side of the brides dress. Had to get it anyways. I picked out what I can and was told that they were not restocking? That seems a bit crazy to me but if they have a history of misinforming then I would frustrated at them because I did buy more than I normally would. They really presured me to buy. Earlier they had a 3 for one sale with the 2010 pieces earrlier and I thought it will turn out the same with the extras this year as well. Looking forward to chatting with you guys. My favorite is the Bride and Groom at the chaple and of course the dog was cute. When I picked up my pieces they had 4 dogs at that time but I didn't know. Oh well. I didn't know that the witch would do so well but I did get a feeling that the boat one would sell out. I guess I better stop now or I will be blabing forever. Like I said, I am new here.....


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> No. I'm not talking about a bass guitar, I'm talking about a double bass that stands on the floor and the boney who was playing it was fat and standing on grass. I think ou're talking about the guy on the left, I'm talking about the one on the right.



Ha! That's actually my pic LOL! But I'm a lady lol. Sorry I didn't see the question. I got the stand up bass player @ Hallmark last year. Yankee Candle made a collection called "The after-life party" this collection consisted of a pumpkin head singer, accordion player, and the bass player. There may have been others too. These were made for Hallmark. 

I saw some funny ghosts that look like they're dancing @ Kirkland's that i am thinking of displaying with the Boney Bunch band. Either as back up singers or "audience members"...like they're dancing to the band. Have to see how they'll look together.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> That's interesting. I wonder which Yankee Candle had this and what year. It's actually ugly and not Halloween-y at all. Who knows whats floating around out there. On the YC facebook page there is a photo from a collector and it showed a bass player to go along with the 3 band members from last year. I asked him where he got it but he didn't answer me.



I couldn't ever figure out what she was suppose to be.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the additional clarification...a pumpkin headed singer, a bass player, and an accordian player, part of "The After Life Party" were available through some Hallmark stores last year.

Would love to see the pumpkin headed singer and accordian player too if anyone has pictures!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Moodyblues, I'm new here too!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

creepyhomemaker said:


> No. I'm not talking about a bass guitar, I'm talking about a double bass that stands on the floor and the boney who was playing it was fat and standing on grass. I think ou're talking about the guy on the left, I'm talking about the one on the right.


Sorry about that, I don't remember seeing that fella before.


----------



## DanS77 (Aug 8, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Okay, thanks for the additional clarification...a pumpkin headed singer, a bass player, and an accordian player, part of "The After Life Party" were available through some Hallmark stores last year.
> 
> Would love to see the pumpkin headed singer and accordian player too if anyone has pictures!
> 
> Lisa


Here is a picture of my accordian player


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG i want this SOOOO bad but im thinking hubby would veto a $50 candle holder LMAO

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1201226


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Got my Yankee Candle catalog in the mail today with the $15 off $45 purchase coupon. Am thinking seriously about using it to buy the above pictured haunted house. I like that it's only 7" deep, which leaves lots of room to display Boney Bunch pieces in front of it.

DanS77, thanks for posting a picture of the accordian player. At least now I know what I don't have! I've gotten lots of good information here related to the Boney Bunch. More here than anywhere else. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Saw this posted today on the Facebook Boney Bunch Fans page:

"I called corporate and asked and they said they plan to have Boney's next year; However, they are also experimenting with different products in test markets thoughout the US to see what other lines they can introduce."

Good news!

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Bed Bath and Beyond is selling pumpkin head type things similar to Boney Bunch that is from Yankee Candle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241480202553376&set=o.39925915994&type=1&theater

Found these Pumpkin candle holders in PX. Marked Yankee candle 2011. Very cheap compared to BB!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241479785886751&set=o.39925915994&type=1&theater

Never mind- just click the link for the photo. (Sorry, I am a Luddite.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Boney Bunch Witch Votive holder on ebay. Not the new Witch. Look!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item1e65ff6c90


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Did any of you get any of the ornaments? I got the Grim Reaper one and I love him! I'm not going to hang him on anything though, I'm going to put him outside of my Dept. 56 Grimsley Manor. He seems to be the perfect size.


We were able to snag the wedding couple and the santa. Glad we did because the store only had 2 of each type.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

hollow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241480202553376&set=o.39925915994&type=1&theater
> 
> Found these Pumpkin candle holders in PX. Marked Yankee candle 2011. Very cheap compared to BB!


I have the witch one. They are made just like the boney bunch except without the velvet.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I saw that the boney bunch and skeleton crew are on the Yankee Candle website. Pretty neat...just wish the reapers weren't so goofy smiley. Reapers should be scary not happy! hah hah.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

hollow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241480202553376&set=o.39925915994&type=1&theater
> 
> Found these Pumpkin candle holders in PX. Marked Yankee candle 2011. Very cheap compared to BB!


Hollow, thanks for posting the picture. Howlatthemoon, thanks for posting that you saw these at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. I don't know if they'll be carried at all BBB's, but I'll keep checking ours. The pumpkin car is $12.99, and the other four are each $9.99. 

After these popped up on the Yankee Candle Facebook page on Tuesday, I spent a lot of time researching them. Here's what I learned...

They are not a Yankee Candle product, they are a Yankee Candle Wholesale product. What that means is that they are not sold online or in YC stores, rather they are available only through stores that carry YC products. BBB, Hallmark, military PX's are examples.

These stores receive a catalog with these products in January, then have until March to order them. They ship late summer. So, to find them, you have to 1) find a store that sells Yankee Candle Wholesale products and 2) one that ordered them prior to March. 

I like them. Those who got them at their military PX report that they mix well with the Boney Bunch. Am so hoping our BBB carry them!

Oh, forgot to mention, the witch with the caldron is a votive holder, and the pumpkin car holds two tealights.

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

hollow said:


> Boney Bunch Witch Votive holder on ebay. Not the new Witch. Look!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item1e65ff6c90




Got her at Hallmark last year on sale right before Halloween. No where near 50 LOL. Wow these people are ridiculous with their pricing!! Even in a great economy no one in the right mind would pay these prices LOL


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

witchymom said:


> OMG i want this SOOOO bad but im thinking hubby would veto a $50 candle holder LMAO
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1201226


 Last year these were 39.99. Not sure why they're 49.99 this year.
I have seen similar houses like these at HomeGoods and Marshalls in the past at much cheaper prices.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> I saw that the boney bunch and skeleton crew are on the Yankee Candle website. Pretty neat...just wish the reapers weren't so goofy smiley. Reapers should be scary not happy! hah hah.


That must be why the reapers didn't really appeal to me when I saw them in person. Something was off and I think that is why..they're smiley.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually dig the Reapers. I stopped in our local YC today and was checking everything out. I may grab one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Reapers are happy because they be reaping souls!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I justed called my BBB store to see if they had those pumpkins in stock. The rude lady gave me a lecture on how it was too early to put out Halloween stuff. Then she told me that they have back to school stuff and how would I feel if I was shopping for that stuff and saw halloween stuff. She said people get bored of Halloween if its out too early. I asked her politely if she know when the store would be getting in their halloween stuff. She said not until last week of September. Then she goes on to say they usually put their stuff out 2 month early. I think she is either confused or anti-halloween. She was not nice at all.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item1e65ff6c90



Howlatthemoon said:


> Got her at Hallmark last year on sale right before Halloween. No where near 50 LOL. Wow these people are ridiculous with their pricing!! Even in a great economy no one in the right mind would pay these prices LOL


$50...originially retailed for $12.99 in 2010...hmm...she might be worth it. The witch sold for $49.99 two days ago. http://cgi.ebay.com/YANKEE-CANDLE-2...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4532f48

Of the four Yankee Candle Wholesale pieces sold last year that I've seen, I like her the best. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> I justed called my BBB store to see if they had those pumpkins in stock. The rude lady gave me a lecture on how it was too early to put out Halloween stuff. Then she told me that they have back to school stuff and how would I feel if I was shopping for that stuff and saw halloween stuff. She said people get bored of Halloween if its out too early. I asked her politely if she know when the store would be getting in their halloween stuff. She said not until last week of September. Then she goes on to say they usually put their stuff out 2 month early. I think she is either confused or anti-halloween. She was not nice at all.


I get so mad when you want to give stores money, and they treat you rudely. Why did she have to give you the huge "lesson?" If I were you, I would send an email to the BBB corporate website and detail your experience. 
My daughter works at a Credit Union, and she HAS to treat members politely. If they are using curse words or threatening words, she has to report it. IF she is RUDE, she can get fired.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> I justed called my BBB store to see if they had those pumpkins in stock. The rude lady gave me a lecture on how it was too early to put out Halloween stuff. Then she told me that they have back to school stuff and how would I feel if I was shopping for that stuff and saw halloween stuff. She said people get bored of Halloween if its out too early. I asked her politely if she know when the store would be getting in their halloween stuff. She said not until last week of September. Then she goes on to say they usually put their stuff out 2 month early. I think she is either confused or anti-halloween. She was not nice at all.


I had a similar experience yesterday, but without the unprofessional tone and lecture thankfully. Neither our local BBB or our state's largest BBB has received their Halloween products or these products yet, but I live on the west coast. BBB stores in other parts of the country have them, and I spoke with a Hallmark store in California yesterday that recieved them on Tuesday, so it's likely they could receive them any day now. I think, because they'll go in the Yankee Candle area of the store, they'll be put out immediately. The thing to do now is check back with our local BBB's every two days or so. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to a different BBB tonight and found the pumpkin guy driving the car and the pumpkin guy holding the lamp. That was all they had left. They had 5 more of the pumpkin guy holding the lamp. I will be checking another BBB store tomorrow to look for the other 3 pumpkin people. I also found the Jumpin Jack pumpkin guy with the huge tart warmer. It must have been from last year because it was clearanced to $9.99. Not a bad find. I will find use for him even though he won't be displayed with the Boney Bunches and Pumpkin people.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the pumpkin guy is holding a bird cage with a black bird. That tealight holder and the pumpkin guy pushing the black bird cart are the two I most want. If I can find them, the pumpkin car and two witches will be fun additions. Nice finds!

Nothing again tonight at our BBB. I have a set on hold in California, but getting them may be dependent on having a friend picking them up to ship to me. Hoping they show up tomorrow at BBB, Monday at the latest.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, that is him. If you can not find him I can see if they still have one tomorrow. I can ship it out to you and only charge what it costs plus the shipping. Just let me know because I will be on the hunt again and if I find extras at least I know I would be helping someone else complete their collection.


----------



## dolllover (Sep 12, 2009)

bamaquad said:


> Here's what i purchased.


Great stuff you picked out!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> Yes, that is him. If you can not find him I can see if they still have one tomorrow. I can ship it out to you and only charge what it costs plus the shipping. Just let me know because I will be on the hunt again and if I find extras at least I know I would be helping someone else complete their collection.


Thanks for the offer. I've decided that if I'm not able to get them Monday, it's okay. Good luck!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you find them. Don't give up though. I think they are also in Hallmark from what I heard.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

For all you people encountering rude employees, you really should call up and demand to talk to the manager, and to the corporate office/district office. In today's bad economy, it makes me very angry to see people like that with jobs, when many of my friends and former coworkers deserve to have such jobs much more than a lot of these nasty people. Yes, you need to keep in mind that everyone has a bad day, but some people are just plain mean and for some reason have avoided having an experience (such as getting fired because of it and not having a good reference afterward) that makes them stop acting like that.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Luckly today when I went to the BBB stores the employees were extremely nice to me. They even looked in back for the pumpkin people. I did encounter a rude employee at a fast food place today. A teenager was taking orders and his friends were on the side waiting for him and laughing. I guess they found it funny their friend had to work. I asked a question about something since I never ate the food there and the teenager was holding back laughter as he answered and then burst out laughing. I thought that was the rudest thing I ever encountered. I asked to speak to a manager and she hardly spoke english and didn not even understand me. I was so frustrated I just walked out. How can the manger allow this guys friends to hang around the place while he is working?
Back to the Boney Bunch. Looks like to only two Pumpkin people at the stores here are the car and the bird cage one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everybody! I saw on another page that a BBB employee told another customer that they also would have the Pumpkin people at the end of September.

Another gal did find hers at Hallmark.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

dolllover, love your stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I made my first ever boney bunch purchase yesterday at Yankee Candle. I got the little bat guy & Bobbing for Apples. Those were my favorites other than Bonesy, but he wasn't available. I think I'm going to try & get a couple every year to add to my new collection


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Howlatthemoon said:


> That must be why the reapers didn't really appeal to me when I saw them in person. Something was off and I think that is why..they're smiley.


Yes...just a little off-putting!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I made my first ever boney bunch purchase yesterday at Yankee Candle. I got the little bat guy & Bobbing for Apples. Those were my favorites other than Bonesy, but he wasn't available. I think I'm going to try & get a couple every year to add to my new collection


Buzzard, there's a bat jar clinger too for $5.99. He stands and looks nice paired with the bat tealight holder.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1226790

Our YC store got second shipment in today. Got the call that they had a Haunted House on hold for me. Picked it up tonight. They also got two new pieces with the second order, lamps with hanging spiders, one orange, the otehr charcoal. Was tempted but I think I've collected enough for this year and next year. 

Lisa


----------



## dolllover (Sep 12, 2009)

I picked up the haunted house today too while I was at the mall. It's a cool piece.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yankee-Candle-B...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item1e65ff6c90
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have her and she is not worth the 49.99 plus 9.00 shipping That is insane. I hope whoever won her is not disappointed when she arrives. There is so much more out there worth having for that amount of money.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I found some metal tea light houses that hold a single tea light and they're painted orange on the inside so when the tea light is lit they glow orange. Nice effect. They were 12.99 each and each has a different design. Would look great with that haunted mansion. Like a Boney Bunch village LOL! I don't have room for YC house but these would look nice on the mantle with the boneys or as a nice back drop for them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Howlatthemoon said:


> I found some metal tea light houses that hold a single tea light and they're painted orange on the inside so when the tea light is lit they glow orange. Nice effect. They were 12.99 each and each has a different design. Would look great with that haunted mansion. Like a Boney Bunch village LOL! I don't have room for YC house but these would look nice on the mantle with the boneys or as a nice back drop for them.


Ooh, picture or link please! I am big into lighting effects! Or perhaps what store you found them at...

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Ooh, picture or link please! I am big into lighting effects! Or perhaps what store you found them at...
> 
> Lisa



I found them @ Home Goods as they are just now getting their Halloween out and you really have to grab their stuff when you see it.


----------



## Wickedqueen (Apr 10, 2011)

Hope I'm not repeating this but I have been looking for the BB bonesy dog everywhere! I starting looking the first day when they were sold out. After searching 6 stores a really nice manager said that some of the stores will put you on a waiting list. I'm a pretty big pessimist so I wasn't expecting a Halloween miracle (lol). Well I just got a call this morning from the manager! What a sweet woman she told me my dog had arrived and to come pick him up at my convenience. I wasn't taking any chances so I jumped in my car, sick as a dog , and finally got my bonesy!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

wickedqueen -
that is devotion!
Congrats! So rewarding when you get something you thought you missed out on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Glad you got Bonesy! He is a very sought after little guy!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I got a tip on a few of the "dead in the water" items. Supposedly one of the stores by me will be getting 3 of them in. The number doesn't match in the order but, the name and price do. She will call me today if it's the correct one. I think I'll be making my "victum" happy. If it's not I'll see what else they have.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, they got in the 3 "dead in the water" so I just ran and got one. They also had some of the other out of stock items but, really didn't look around much. They gave me a card to fill out online so I can get $10 off next purchase of $25. Now I'm not sure if I should get the witch with the crystal ball or the HUGE tea light haunted house. Neither are in my budget but, I'm more likely to use the Haunted House. Also, I didn't expect these things to be so large. I was thinking little tea light holders.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to my yankee Candle tonight. They got in some new Boney Bunch stuff but mostly what I had already bought. On my way out I asked if they got in any extra ornaments. She told me they had one in the shelf. You should have seen how fast I ran to get it off the shelf. I could not believe that it was there. She said that someone on the first day they had them asked to hold it and never came back. She found it in back and put it out. Be fore I left I asked if they were going to get any more Bonseys in and she said they other yankee Candle a few miles away got in six of them. She called them and they are holding 2 Bonesys for me tomorrow. I have to get there early so they don't put them back on the shelf.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, y'all have been lucky to get some of the BB stuff. We sold out of Bonesy within the first couple of hours, none of the stores in our district have them, and we can't web-order them either. We are finally getting in some BB stuff next week, they just don't seem to restock the stuff. We're getting the wagon, Bobbing for Apples, Rest in Pieces, more Dreadful Drips, the Wedding Chapel, and the bat and hand jar clingers. I was surprised to see any BB stuff, since we haven't gotten anything in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

hollow said:


> Yay! Glad you got Bonesy! He is a very sought after little guy!


Wow - seeing that really makes me glad that I got him as soon as I could order stuff online! He's just too cute! 

And wouldn't you know - not 2 days after I got my package in the mail, I got a coupon from YC for $10 off a $25 purchase. *<expletives>*


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Picked up my two Bonseys today. They also had 4 more in stock that I grabbed. I know one that will be a gift and two will be for people that I know that missed out on him. My sister is finally going to get hers.


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

Apparently Yankee will not be shipping these to the UK this year - I am furious!

We always end up going without the cool stuff!

I think I am gonna have to move to America!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, it's decision time for me. If you only collected some of the Skeleton Crew pieces, which ones do you like best and why? (I'm having a terrible time choosing!)

By the way, my store got in one more set of Boney Bunch ornaments today!

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Okay, it's decision time for me. If you only collected some of the Skeleton Crew pieces, which ones do you like best and why? (I'm having a terrible time choosing!)
> 
> By the way, my store got in one more set of Boney Bunch ornaments today!
> 
> Lisa



Wow a lot of this is selling out online. Here's my choice: Hear no, see no, speak no tea light holder( sold out online) Shelf sitter( sold out online) The bottle set and jar topper( battery operated eyes changes color. If the skeleton on that tart warmer eyes change color I'd say that too( sold out online though). Why? Because they're well made and are cool and creepy at the same time


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I finally got the ornaments tonight.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, the girl at the store tonight told me that next year Yankee Candle will be focusing more on the Skeleton collection. Don't know how true this is though.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Curious about the BB. I'm really new to this and it looks like a lot of people flip this stuff on ebay just like any other collectible. The prices though are all over the board and some is only about $5. over the original price. My question is this: if my victum collects this stuff, would it be good for me to send them a piece? I really don't want to send them a piece they already have.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Growler, the most popular and hard to find pieces this year are Bonesy the Dog and the four ornaments. Other popular pieces that may increase in value are Rest in Pieces, Bobbing for Apples, and the wagon though it's pricey at $40. Possibly the witch. The jar holder and tart burner this year are both really nice and typically increase in value. If you get the Bat, get the Bat Jar Clinger too. They're cute when paired - (the jar clinger stands).

The most popular and over produced pieces are the "Times Up!" Grim Reaper. That would be my choice as a gift. It's a nice piece. 

Lisa


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the collectibles. I didn't get any of the really pop. retired pieces so don't feel much lose. Though I'm not buying for myself so hope that the person still likes it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to use my $15 off coupon to get one candelabra and two taper holders from the Skeleton Crew collection, maybe the black metal cauldron later...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226784
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226445
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-YANKEE...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8c7d8d5

I really like all the pieces this year!

Lisa


----------



## moodyblues (Aug 8, 2011)

There is nothing limited about these in my area. Yankee Candles honor system as usual.  Except for the ornaments, everything had been restocked in the stores like business as usual. Bonesy was out only because of a waiting list. I also picked up a the display tree. Ornaments are popping up more frequently on ebay now driving the prices down which is a good thing but it looks like sellers were able to get several sets to sell.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

My mom has collected the Boney Bunch since 2009. We were so glad to find out about the preview party ahead of time this year. She went to the party in 2009 and got the pieces she wanted, but didn't hear anything about one for last year, and by time we happened to go to YC almost everything was picked over. She only had 2 or 3 pieces from the 2010 collection. She has a small book case in the living room filled with all her Boney Bunch pieces. She also has the small ceramic Bonsey face air freshener from 2009 hanging from her rear view mirror, she can't get enough Bonsey!

This year she picked up Bonsey, Rest in Pieces, Bobbing for Apples, the Boney bat votive & jar hanger and the horse drawn pumpkin wagon, all the pieces we really wanted. I also went back and got the bride & groom cemetary chapel double votive for my mom's birthday. When I went in to get it, it was the last one and they were down to a few things which they had alot of (like a dozen of the bride & groom tapper holders). Our store only got a limited number of some of the pieces. They said they only got 2 of the horse drawn pumpkin wagons, which both sold as soon as the store opened for the preview party, one by us and one by a couple who bought one of each of the Boneys and Skeleton Crew (their total was something like $385 after coupons).


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

The good news about these Boney Bunches being back in stock is that everyone that missed out can pick them up finally. It also drives the high prices on ebay down a bit. I think some people get more excited when they know they are very limited. I know the last few years the Boney Bunches were always restocked in stores a few weeks after the preview party. Once it gets closer to Halloween most of the pieces will be sold out for good. I know I saw the organ player, pirate guy, and a few other older pieces on Yankee Candles shelves up until Halloween and they are going good a good buck now. I feel bad I never picked up those pieces I wanted in 2008 and 2009 due to my situation at the time. However, I won't be paying the high prices on ebay. Maybe one day I will see some of them at a garage sale cheap. LOL Unlikely!!!
I was at Hallmark yesterday looking for the Pumpkin people. It seems the only ones any of the stores have around me are the raven guy and the pumpkin car. Hallmark did not have any in stock but I checked their sale section and found a Halloween votive holder that looks like it would fit it with the Boney Bunches great. It's a ghost wearing black and has on a black hat and is holding a pumpkin. The holder itself is a pumpkin with a face similar to the Pumpkin people. It is NOT made by Yankke Candle but it was discounted to 6 dollars and I had to have it. I couldn't any pictures of it online but when I finally move later this week I will take a picture of it.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was surprised to see three products at Value Village last night that look similar to these three Yankee Candle Skeleton Crew products:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226784 (skulls were different and painted silver)
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226786 (similar, but with rhinestones added)
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1226785 (similar, but with different themes...one was a skeleton pirate, another was a skeleton witch, I think)

If you missed collecting these pieces from YC, either online or in the stores, here's another opportunity. They're different enough so they won't compliment the YC pieces, but they're nice. I didn't think to look at all of the prices, but the candelabra was $19.99. [Edit: skull votive holders are $3.99 each and the skeleton pirate and witch are $5.99 each. The candelabra and both "sitters" are selling well, quite a few were gone.]

My Yankee Candle Wholesale set of pumpkin people arrived. They mix well with the Boney Bunch. Sadly, the tealight holder with the black bird cart arrived with two small pieces broken off the cart handle. I re-glued it and am displaying it with my Boney Bunch 2011 jar holder for now. Am hoping to find a replacement for it at Bed Bath and Beyond if they are sold here too in the next few weeks. That one, the one holding the bird cage, and the one driving the pumpkin car are my favorites. I have an idea for displaying the two witches too, but am limited in display space!

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Afterlife party collection*



mwcmfg said:


> Thanks for the info regarding Hallmark! I called and unfortunately they won't ship. I was able to find the accordion player from an online retailer but am still looking for a few more pieces. Hopefully they'll pop up on ebay sometime soon.


Hi can u tell me which retailer u got the accordion player from? I can't find him anywhere! :/


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneys80,

The accordian player was sold last year. I didn't know about him either until it was too late to collect him. Some Hallmark stores sell Yankee Candle Wholesale products, but many don't. It's hit and miss. If you scroll back through this thread and read the 8/8/11 - 8/11/11 posts, you'll see a picture of the bass player, and a link to a picture of the accordian player. Someone recalled that there was a pumpkin headed singer too, but no one has posted a picture of him yet. When you view the pictures, you'll see that they differ from the Boney Bunch in that the faces are bigger and they are colored black, orange, ivory, and green. 

On 8/10/11, Hollow posted a picture of this year's Yankee Candle Wholesale pieces, available at some Hallmark stores and Bed, Bath & Beyond stores. It's a collection of five pumpkin people: two witches - (one with a cauldron, the other riding a broom) - and three guys - one driving a pumpkin car, one holding a cage with a black bird, and my favorite, one pushing a black bird cart). They compliment the Boney Bunch nicely.

None of these pieces are sold in Yankee Candle stores. Hope that helps.

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys! I actually put my BB and Pumpkin People away- I had them out, and then decided to release them from their box on October 1st! 

Yankee Candle is having a tart and votive sale right now- all for $1! Time to stock up on those votives and tarts for halloween. They have coupons, too.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com 
Hope everyone is gearing up for Halloween! We are so excited here!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Grandma Lise, I am sorry your raven piece was broken. That is my favorite one! At least you can repair him.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Hollow. Am going to try to replace the piece when the collection arrives at our local Bed Bath & Beyond. If not, the glued piece is fully functional. Fingers and toes crossed!

That was so nice of you to post a link to the current Yankee Candle coupons. This sale is a good one as it only happens twice a year. It started on Monday and runs though Sunday, September 11th. Tarts an votives are only $1 each - (regularly $2 each)! And they let you use the $10 off $25 and $15 off $45 coupons too!

Many of the stores allow you to use more than one coupon - (1 coupon per transaction). I used two coupons to get 19 tarts, 2 jar candles, tea light tongs - (here's a link so you can see them, hard to describe... http://www.amazon.com/WaxiTaxi-Tealight-Tong/dp/B0056AT9GA ) and wax buttons for my candles and tapers. It was fun!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

I ordered the first day and got my candles today! Quick $5 dollar shipping! So awesome! What scents do you all use? I use Witches Brew, Candy Corn, Spiced Pumpkin, and Apple Cider. I burn the Spiced Pumpkin and Apple Cider together for a delish Apple Pumpkin Scent. 
I cleaned them out of Witches Brew for my Boneys! Oooh I can't wait!

2 votive or tart combos people have told me to try: Patchouli and Midsummers Night= Haunted House
Macintosh and Midsummers Night= Poisoned Apple
I also like Granny Apple Smith and Creamy Caramel for Caramel Apple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

G.L.- I like that tealight tong! Thanks for the suggestion! I am hoping there are some Pumpkin People left at my PX after Halloween. If there are, they will be reduced and if you need one you can have it. They are reduced in our PX already, and after Halloween they will be even cheaper.
I am counting on people NOT loving our Pumpkin Peeps and passing them by. I watch them- they are slowly selling.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Boneys80,
> 
> The accordian player was sold last year. I didn't know about him either until it was too late to collect him. Some Hallmark stores sell Yankee Candle Wholesale products, but many don't. It's hit and miss. If you scroll back through this thread and read the 8/8/11 - 8/11/11 posts, you'll see a picture of the bass player, and a link to a picture of the accordian player. Someone recalled that there was a pumpkin headed singer too, but no one has posted a picture of him yet. When you view the pictures, you'll see that they differ from the Boney Bunch in that the faces are bigger and they are colored black, orange, ivory, and green.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding quick. I started collecting the bb in 2010, and this year I learned about the ultimate afterlife pieces. I've seen them, which is why I need to find them. They're sooo cute! And as far as the pumpkin people, I have bought a couple pieces that I could find, but some bed bath and beyond stores in my area still need to put their shipments out. I hope I can find the one with the bird cart too! I shall continue to scavenge all the hallmarks bbb, and ebay til I finally find the rest. LOL


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Bonesys80, your best bet is the Bed Bath & Beyond stores because the smaller stores such as Hallmark received their shipments weeks ago. Talked to my BBB tonight. They still don't have any of their Halloween shipments in, but they did receive some Thanksgiving this week. One of the full-time staff said she'd call me when they come in. Fingers and toes crossed for us both!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hallow, I'm going to give the tea light tongs as a stocking stuffer this Christmas. They work great!

You are way ahead of me on "mixiology". I'm new to this. I've purchased a jar candle each year for my Boney Bunch, mostly for the color. But that all changed this past Christmas. A Yankee Candle store opened here, and we bought our first pre-lit artificial Christmas tree so I bought a Christmas Wreath jar candle. 

Then, a month ago, I started following the Boney Bunch Fans and The Yankee Candle Company Facebook Pages and was fascinated by their descriptions of the scents. Well, here I am now with three new jar candles - (Autumn Leaves, Apple Pumpkin, and Grapevine & Oak) - and a pile of tarts - (Mountain Lodge, Kitchen Spice, Apple Pumpkin, Farmers Market, Autumn Fruit, Harvest, Cranberry Chutney, Sweet Honeysuckle, Storm Watch, Midnight Oasis, Berry Tangerine, and Nappa Valley Harvest). Oh, and an electric tart burner so I don't have to worry about an open flame when I'm out of the room. Luckily, I already had a few illumalids and a wick trimmer. 

Of the Halloween scents, I like Midsummer's Night best but just realized I didn't get any tarts. Hmmm...might have to make one more trip...[giggle]. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am surprised that so many people are still tryiong to hunt down the raven pumpkin guy. That is the only one that the BB&B around my area carries. They also carry the pumpkin guy driving the car. I really want the other three pieces. I many have to travel an hour to the other stores to see if they have the others in stock. I really want to finish the collection.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

For those of you who have or are trying to collect the Yankee Candle Wholesale pieces from 2010 - (a bass player, an accordian player, and ?) - check out the label on this jar candle in this Ebay auction...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to 4 other BB&B tonight and they only have the raven guy and pumpkin guy driving the car. I guess I'm going to have to miss out on the others.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe the pieces will come in later at your stores. I know that a lady on the YC FB page said her stores said they would come in their store in LATE September.

G.L., I think $42.00 and change is TOO much for that jar topper.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hollow, apologies... It the label, not the auction that I found interesting. It shows a picture of the three Yankee Candle Wholesale pieces from 2010. Looks like the third piece is a drummer.

Lisa


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Hallow, I'm going to give the tea light tongs as a stocking stuffer this Christmas. They work great!
> 
> You are way ahead of me on "mixiology". I'm new to this. I've purchased a jar candle each year for my Boney Bunch, mostly for the color. But that all changed this past Christmas. A Yankee Candle store opened here, and we bought our first pre-lit artificial Christmas tree so I bought a Christmas Wreath jar candle.
> 
> ...




Kitchen Spice smells so yummy!! It really says "Fall"!! Bath and bodyworks has their 2 for 20 going on until Labor Day, I've picked up some to use in the Haunted House luminary from last year. I am so ready to get them out and start burning them. But I'll wait...

Oh yeah Midsummer's Night is good....smell kind of sexy lol


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Myerman82, as Hollow pointed out, many BBB's haven't gotten their Halloween products yet. Ours are expected the first or second week of September. Am still hopeful...

If we get all five pieces here, I will help you if I can. Did your stores receive two or three of the five pieces? Of the pumpkin figures with the bird, did your store get the one with the cart and also the one with the bird cage? If only one, which one did your store receive?

By the way, to find Hallmark and other gift shops that carry Yankee Candle Wholesale products in your region, go to http://www.yankeecandle.com/locator and do a search. Look specifically for Yankee Candle Wholesale retailers. Not all ordered these pieces earlier this year, but some did. I found one and they shipped them to me. I think they charged me $14 for shipping. If you go that route, be sure to tell the store that these pieces will break if they come into contact with the box walls or each other because they're ceramic. Mine arrived in one layer of bubble wrap with styrofoam peanuts which can shift in shipping if not packed tight enough. The piece with the cart was in partial contact with one of the other four pieces and, predictibly, broke. I had this happen to me a lot last year when I collected Franciscan Madeira stoneware from Ebay last year.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Hallow, I have stuff everywhere right now - (due to my varied interests and tendencies to procrastinate) - so need to sort, pack, and move a lot of art supplies and collectables into storage to reclaim my livingroom. My goal is to begin decorating in early October, hopefully sooner!

Am really looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures here on the forum this year!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Grandma Lise- you didn't offend me with the auction. iI know alot of people get upset with ebay...I know it is part of life now. You either get it when you want it, or somebody else will and put it on ebay! I just wonder if anybody WILL pay that price! Crazy!
I can't wait to see everybody's stuff, also. We are having a yard sale soon, and my house looks like I am a "Hoarder." (Wait, i am a hoarder! LOL!) Then I will get my Halloween and Boney Bunch on!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Collectors sometimes get mislabeled as hoarders! Though admittedly, I do look like a hoarder right now...[sigh]. I'll feel so much better after I've got everything put away. I'm gearing up to list some collectables on Ebay or Craigslist, wherever I can get their current value, and if the good weather holds through September, I'll have a yard sale too. Collecting is a lot of work sometimes! I'm beginning to think that after 30 years it's time to stop collecting and just enjoy what I have. I'm almost there actually. But it's hard to say no to Boney Bunch and I LOVE decorating for Halloween, Christmas too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally found the last three pumpkin people I needed to complete my collection. I was looking for weeks and finally found them at a Hallmark a few towns from mine. Hallmark does carry them but only certain stores ordered them. I called about 10 hallmarks and that was the only store that carries them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

That's good news Myerman82! I think that's three of us that now have this year's Yankee Candle Wholesale Halloween tealight holders. Still hoping to replace my repaired pumpkin head pushing the black bird cart. Nothing at Bed Bath & Beyond again today, but stopped by TJMaxx on the way home and found two Yankee Candle jar candles of Cider Web for $7.99, so I'm almost set for Halloween. They also had a few YC Witches Brew (black) jar candles and a lot of YC Trick or Treat (orange and creme) jar candles, but I like the color -(burnt orange) - and fragrance - (an apple cider & spice blend) - of Cider Web best!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

:0) So excited for you guys to get them...they are darling. I have all my fall tealights ready to go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never smelled Cider Web, I am totally jealous!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

If anyone is still looking for these, try Meijer. I was there today and they had a front facing end cap in the seasonal department set up with Yankee Candle Halloween items. The store I was at was still setting things up so they only had 2 each of the pumpkin guy in the car ($12.99) and the pumpkin guy holding the caged raven ($9.99) out, but there were shelf tags for the others. I'm hoping one of the other Meijers in town that was putting out Halloween last Friday will have the others, I've been looking for the raven stroller.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information on the five Yankee Candle Wholesale tealight/votive holders. I'm looking for the bird cart piece too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lisa, my Hallmark has a few more as of 2 nights ago. If you need it let me know.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Bonesys80, your best bet is the Bed Bath & Beyond stores because the smaller stores such as Hallmark received their shipments weeks ago. Talked to my BBB tonight. They still don't have any of their Halloween shipments in, but they did receive some Thanksgiving this week. One of the full-time staff said she'd call me when they come in. Fingers and toes crossed for us both!
> 
> Lisa


 Still trying to track down the ultimate afterlife pieces at different hallmarks. Pumpkin people still aren't completely out yet, found the car and birdcage ones but I really want those older pieces from last year. X___x


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Bonesys80, I continue to watch for last year's pieces on Ebay, but so far have only seen Eliza the Witch, Ghoulia Knives, and the pumpkin head with the eye piece. It's as if people are holding onto the accordian player, bass player, and drummer. Don't know if this will help, but on Ebay, I do a search every few days or so on "yankee candle halloween". That search brings up a lot of the Yankee Candle Wholesale pieces from this year and some from last year. Good luck in your quest.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Myerman82, I'm so tempted to take you up on your offer. That's very kind of you. I have all five pieces, but the car has a long glue drip where the bat attaches to the back of the car, some of the bars are missing from the bird cage, and, as mentioned before, the piece with the bird cart piece arrived broken though I've since glued it back together. The quality of Yankee Candle Wholesale products is so poor, I'm surprised stores are willing to carry these products. I guess I've decided to wait and see if my Bed Bath & Beyond carries them. 

Next year, I plan to order them through a local store when the catalog comes out in January.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have noticed that the pumpkin people are much lighter than the Boney Bunch. I guess I was lucky when I found each piece. I got to choose the best looking pieces. I really love the pumpkin guy pushing teh raven cart. That is my favorite piece. I'm going back to get an extra one today just in case my sister does not find it. It does look like Bed Bath and Beyond will only carry the raven cage guy and the pumpkin car. I still stop there when I pass the store even though I have my set LOL.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow Lisa, I'm sorry to hear the pieces you got have so many quality issues! I didn't see any of those problems with the pieces at Meijer, and I really checked them out. I'm that person that compares each piece of whatever I'm buying to get the best paint job, condition, etc. I'd also be more than happy to pick up pieces at cost + shipping for anyone that isn't able to find them!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just carious, did your Meijer have all five pieces or just the pumpkin car and raven cage guy?


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was there yesterday they only had the pumpkin car and caged raven, but they were only starting to put stuff out. They had several shrinked wrapped pallets in the section all marked Halloween, also the empty spots in the display were market with shelf tags, one saying YC Raven Stroller TeaLight Holder, another YC Witch Cauldron TeaLight Holder and one marked $3.99 for a YC Spider TeaLight Holder. Not sure what the spider tea light holder is. I would assume they wouldn't set up the Yankee Stuff at the front of the seasonal section if they didn't have or expect to be getting the other pieces because it looks pretty bare, not to mention the shelves are already tagged. Here is a pic of what is set up so far...









There are 3 Meijer stores here in town, one up the street from where I live and the other across the street from where I work, so I'll be checking often to see if/when they put the others out.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got back from Meijer, my dad mentioned they had some new Yankee Candle stuff out when he was there this morning doing groceries, so I went to check. They had the raven stroller!!!  Unfortunetly, there was only one. My dad said there had been 2 this morning, they also sold the other caged raven piece, so unless they have more they didn't put out, they only have the 2 pumpkin cars.

They also had out the spider tea light holder I mentioned yesterday, which is metal and not related to the ceramic pieces.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Oops, double most!  Was having problems with IE and thought it didn't go through!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Bonesys80, your best bet is the Bed Bath & Beyond stores because the smaller stores such as Hallmark received their shipments weeks ago. Talked to my BBB tonight. They still don't have any of their Halloween shipments in, but they did receive some Thanksgiving this week. One of the full-time staff said she'd call me when they come in. Fingers and toes crossed for us both!
> 
> Lisa


The hunt remains, but I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Grandma lise, that's funny, I've been doing then same thing! I can't wait til I finally come across these pieces. It's killin me!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

MGOBLUENIK, thanks for posting the picture of the spider so I know what you all are seeing in the stores. I'd seen some on Ebay and was wondering where they were from. Looking at my 2010 catalog, I see that a similar one was sold on page 19. They look too real for me! Though I should add that I got, I think, five of the Boney Bunch spider tea light holders last year. I do okay with spiders wearing top hats!

I'm going to hazard a guess that the store employees are buying the Yankee Candle Wholesale votive and tealight holders. Halloween items typically don't sell out this fast or this early. Probably doesn't help that they're being talked about here, on two Yankee Candles facebook pages, and on another collecting forum that I belong to too!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Boneys80, finding the bird cart piece for less that triple it's retail price is killin' me too. I'm trying so hard to be patient...it's not easy!

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I just stopped at the Meijer across the street from where I work and they were fully stocked! They had 3 of the raven stroller, 3 of the caged raven, 4 of the pumpkin car, 4 of the cauldron witch and 4 of the broom flying witch. All looked to be in good shape, esp the raven stroller which I noticed tends to have too much glue where the stroller handles go into the hands. If anyone ends up not being able to find what they are looking for I'd be more than happy to pick up pieces at cost + shipping!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

MGOBLUENIK,

I journeyed south tonight in search of more black wire trees for Halloween - (and at 40% off!) - and stopped by the Bed Bath & Beyond there. They had the Yankee Candle Halloween products out but only the pumpkin car and the caged black bird pieces. I had someone there check for me to see if they expect the other three pieces. They do not. I would very much appreciate you picking up the black bird cart for me!

I will pay you via PayPal, money order, or check. Or, in an effort to reward you for your generousity, alternately, I also would be willing to trade you one Boney Bunch piece from 2010 - (Boney Spider, Ghost Rider, Boney Serving Bowl) or 2011 - (Bonesy the Dog, Rest in Pieces). In the case of a trade, we'd each pay our own shipping.

I will be at work all day tomorrow. Go ahead and pick the best piece for me so we can complete arrangements. 

Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to hear these are showing up more at other places. I guess Bed bath and Beyond only gets the pumpkin car and caged bird because those are the only two I've seen there too. I have a Meijer nearby and will check just to see if they have any of the others in stock. I already have my set but always willing to help someone else out if I could. Speaking of Boney Bunches, did anyone happen to pick up an extra "Bobbing for Apples" this year? I missed that one and all the Yankke Candle stores near me are sold out.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Myerman82, I would be glad to assist you with acquiring that piece for cost plus shipping and delivery confirmation. The store had it a few nights ago. If they still have it, I will buy it after work on Wednesday, then email you pictures of it. If you decide you don't want it, I'll simply return it. No problem!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

That would be great. If you want I can pick you up the Pumpkin stroller guy and pay you the difference. If you already have an arrangement with the other poster that is fine too. Let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Myerman82, I encourage you to go and get it. If no one here wants it, I'd LOVE to have a second piece because I now have two sets of these pieces, less this one of course. Either way, I'll help you get Bobbing for Apples if our store still has it, and I think there's a good chance they do because I saw it Sunday evening.

Will get back to you Wednesday night.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Heads up!

I have been looking for black wire trees for my Boney Bunch display for years. Joann has them in two sizes this year. And, even better, they're 40% off through October 1st, I believe, but they're so nice, I think they'll fly off the shelves. The big one is perfectly sized and retails for $39.99 (or $23.99 with the 40% off) and the small one retails for $19.99 (or $11.99 with the 40% off).

Here's a link to the small tree...

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_10859825a

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome Lisa, just sent you a PM!


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

DanS77 said:


> I am pretty sure there was a Chef to go along with Ghoulia knives from last year. I remember he had a chefs hat on..I regret not buying him, but I do have the accordian player


any chance you would like to sell your accordian player? I've been searching forever and nobody has it! Figured I would ask if you don't care to keep it, XD


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> Good to hear these are showing up more at other places. I guess Bed bath and Beyond only gets the pumpkin car and caged bird because those are the only two I've seen there too. I have a Meijer nearby and will check just to see if they have any of the others in stock. I already have my set but always willing to help someone else out if I could. Speaking of Boney Bunches, did anyone happen to pick up an extra "Bobbing for Apples" this year? I missed that one and all the Yankke Candle stores near me are sold out.


If you guys are willing, I really need the 3 pieces that aren't the car or the raven cage. Please help, I will paypal!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay, I have Bobbing for Apples in hand! And I will dig out the Ghost Rider piece Thursday afternoon - (it's in one of three boxes in my pantry). MGOBLUENIK, thanks for picking up the cart piece for me today. I'm so excited. Hopefully, this one will arrive in one piece! 

Myerman82, I'm fine with you sellling the black bird cart piece to Bonesy82. I really only need one, and I'll still sell you the Bobbing for Apples piece at cost plus shipping and delivery confirmation.

Give me a couple of days to find proper shipping boxes. I'll do my best to ship them Saturday. Long day, long week actually. Am going to crash now...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for picking up the Bobbling for Apples piece for me. No rush on the shipping. I will look tomorrow and see if the Hallmark still has any Pumpkin stroller guy for th other poster. If not I can check Meijer this weekend. Just let me know what I owe you once you get shipping and evreything all figured out. Thanks again.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

I found the Yankee Candle 2011 Halloween After Life tea light holder pieces and candle topper on ScentedCandleShop.com.
Type in Yankee Candle Halloween & it will take you to all afterlife items. Shipping worldwide from $2.95.
After Life pieces: pumpkin witch on broom $11.76, car $15.77, raven cart $11.76, cauldern $11.76, cage $11.76 & pumpkin jar topper $9.69.

I can not find any Hallamark Wholesale places to order in January that other people have posted. Please let me know so I can have jump start for next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from ScentedCandleShop.com?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitty, thanks so much for that link! Now we all have the opportunity to order any pieces that we're missing. It looked like the shipping on 1 piece is $8 - $9. When you do the math, ordering from the UK is cheaper than buying the pieces on Ebay. That said, on Ebay you can request pictures of each piece so in that sense you can hand pick each piece. 

To clarify, the five pumpkin head tealight/votive holders you linked to are Yankee Candle Wholesale (YC Wholesale) items which is a division of Yankee Candle (YC). Here in the US, YC products are sold through YC stores, and YC Wholesale products are sold through stores that sell YC's jar candles, etc. Examples of these stores are Meijer, Bed Bath & Beyond, and a variety of independent gift shops including some Hallmark stores. 

In January, these stores receive a catalog of YC Wholesale products for Halloween. If they order them, my understanding is that they receive them in August. 

Here in the US, I am able to go onto the YC website and using the store locator am able to identify which stores in my area carry YC Wholesale products (because the word "wholesale" follows their store name). I discovered that I have a store that carries YC Wholesale products just 15 minutes from me. With this information, I now know that I can request to see their YC Wholesale catalog in January, and possibly have them order for me the YC Wholesale pieces I want. 

As for the term "Afterlife Party", not sure what pieces those refer to. Perhaps the Yankee Candle Wholesale items from 2010? We know that there was a singer, a bass player, and a accordian player; also a Ghoulia Knives, Eliza Witch, a pumkin head with an eye piece and a number of coordinating accessories. They are pictured two of the Yankee Candle Halloween jar candle labels for Halloween 2010. 

All that said, the pumpkin head pieces compliment the Boney Bunch, so some Boney Bunch collectors are determined to acquire some or all of these pumpkin head pieces. If you buy them, post a picture here after you've decorated. I have all five pumpkin head pieces but am trying to replace two that don't meet my quality standards. I really like them. They look great with the Boney Bunch! 

Thanks again for the link!

For those who missed it, here it is again... http://www.scentedcandleshop.com/

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kitty said:


> I found the Yankee Candle 2011 Halloween After Life tea light holder pieces and candle topper on ScentedCandleShop.com.
> Type in Yankee Candle Halloween & it will take you to all afterlife items. Shipping worldwide from $2.95.
> After Life pieces: pumpkin witch on broom $11.76, car $15.77, raven cart $11.76, cauldern $11.76, cage $11.76 & pumpkin jar topper $9.69.
> 
> I can not find any Hallamark Wholesale places to order in January that other people have posted. Please let me know so I can have jump start for next year.


thank you so much for finding these! I'm able to complete the collection of pumpkin people, but I still need to track down those afterlife pieces somehow.


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Has anyone ordered from ScentedCandleShop.com?


yes, I actually just ordered some of the pumpkin people and it was pretty simple. Though shipping costs are such a drag... but ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Hopefully they come to my door in tact!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah Bonesy80! This has been quite the search hasn't it?!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I received the Balloon guy in the mailn today and so excited to add him to my collection. I have another one coming next week (Thanks grandma lisa) so once he gets here I will post pictures of the collection. If anyone missed out on the tree I saw one at Kohls today that is black and fits right in with the Boney Bunches. It's great for hanging the ornaments on. Now I have to rearrange the collection to fit the new pieces in but thats the fun of collecting.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Check out the webssite www.happyholidayware.com for Incredible Mr. Bones by Coynes Company with free USPS Gound Shipping.
Mr. Bones S&P Shakers w/ Tray $9.99, Witch or Mr. Bones Tombstone Tealight $12.99, Cat or Witch Tealight $24.99.
Ther are othe Halloween decortions for indoors and outdoors.

I bought the Mr. Bones Tealight!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

OOH thanks Kitty. I am getting that witch luminary...she's gorgeous! Holding a pumpkin!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

And I got the cat luminary... http://www.happyholidayware.com/Orn...Gifts/Halloween-Cat-or-Witch-Tealight/812.htm to go with my Hocus Pocus Spells & Potions book... http://hallmark.com/online/offers/in-store-offers/halloween/treat-presenter.aspx Because it's a luminary, I feel it will be safer to display with the book.

This was a fun find. Thanks for the link Kitty!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I adore that spellbook!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

myerman82 and mgobluenik, I just PM'd you both your delivery confirmation numbers. Not sure if I did it right. If you didn't get a PM from me, let me know and I'll PM you directly tonight. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

If you are looking for the Yankee Candle Wholesale musicians from 2010, send me a private message. I have a lead to pass on to you.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Ebay has listed a Yankee Candle Halloween Ghoul with drum boney, Ghoulia chef with mixing bowl & 3 listings for Ghoulia with knives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.snapretail.com/manuprod.asp?MT_ID=4364&buytype=2&PT_ID=5465

Look at these items. Coynes and Co. "Mr. Bones."

WOW! Dillards has some! http://www.dillards.com/content/halloweendecor?splashlink=dd_hm_tr5_halloweendecor_090311


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> If you are looking for the Yankee Candle Wholesale musicians from 2010, send me a private message. I have a lead to pass on to you.
> 
> Lisa


Not sure if you got my last message, but thanks again for sharing the info.. I did see them on eBay and I won! Can't wait til the accordion player pops up.. He's the one I really want X-)


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Bonseys80! Perhaps you can take a picture after you've collected the other two. It was fun to finally see the drummer.

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80 (Aug 31, 2011)

grandma lise said:


> Congrats Bonseys80! Perhaps you can take a picture after you've collected the other two. It was fun to finally see the drummer.
> 
> Lisa


Yea I will definitely post pics.. I have something else that some people may be surprised to see from the afterlife party collection.. Thanks again!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I stopped by my Yankee Candle store last night and was told that the Boney Bunch will be 50% off on Thursday. Am assuming this is nationwide. Call your local store to get specifics for your area!

Lisa


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

oooooh, i think i'll be there at 10am thursday


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for heads up Lisa! Might have to stop by YC even though when I was there 2 weeks ago there were some pretty slim pickings already. They only had a couple of the shelf sitters, several of the bride & groom tapper holders and a few of the Time's Up reaper pieces. Seems like Halloween sold really well here this year!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

You're most welcome. I talked with the store manager again today. She double checked and said the Boney Bunch will be 50% off beginning Thursday, October 6th through the end of the month. I'm planning on NOT going to the sale as I have all the pieces I want! But then, I always say that...[giggle]...

Lisa


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Yankee Candle online $10 coupon on $25 or more, expires Oct. 30, 2011.
I received in the mail a new fall Yankee Candle catalog, last 2 pages has boney bunch sitters, wedding candle, graveyard with tree, chandler with spider. Online has still some items.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

hmmm- can't resist 50 percent off! I'll find something to give a good home!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Last night, my friend and I began unboxing all my Boney Bunch pieces. Our plan was to design a table display for our group's Halloween Party this weekend. We started with two black metal mansion/house tea light holders from Yankee Candle, then added black wire trees and Boney Bunch pieces in themed groups. Six hours later, we had our design mapped out, everything back in it's boxes, ready for transport to the party. 

Finally got to bed around 4 a.m. To thank her, I went directly to our Yankee Candle store this morning and bought what was left of the Skeleton Crew pieces. The sale started today. All Halloween items are 50% off and I got to use my $15 off $45 purchase coupon! 

I got her, for a total of $33 (and that includes the sales tax)...

3 - skull Votive Holders
1 - Hanging Tarts Warmer
1 - LED Glowing Skull Jar Topper
2 - LED Color Changing Tea light Holders
1 - Boney Hand Clinger
A Witches Brew votive and tart
A Candy Corn votive and tart

You should have seen her face when I dropped them off! It's great living in a community that is and isn't into Halloween with a Yankee Store that's barely been open a year! I know it won't last, but for now I'm enjoying it!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Using coupons, I bought at YC store the bat tealight with Christmas items then ordered the 2 sitter pieces & wedding luminary.

I hope I have enough money to get candy for the Trick or Treaters.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitty said:


> I hope I have enough money to get candy for the Trick or Treaters.


[Giggle]...

I really like the Christmas Greens accessory line, both the jar shade, candle tray, and illuma-lid. Just waiting for the illuma-lid to arrive so I can use my $15 off coupon. But for the moment at least, am focusing on decorating for two upcoming Halloween parties!

Lisa


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i bought the Groom carrying the bride and some dripping candles for my ghoulfriend in Texas. She got married this spring and that will be so cute. I also got the 'Time's Up' reaper and the bobbing for apples figure.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

All GREAT pieces. I bet your girlfriend will just love the wedding couple piece. I looked last night and only one person mentioned the sale on either of the Yankee Candle Facebook pages. Which means more for us, right? Yeah!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

I have contacted over 100 YC wholesale stores and none will carry next years Aftelife pieces. 
Bed, Bath & Beyond only carried 2 out of 5 this year.
If anyone knows of YC store that will have them, PM me. January will be here soon enough.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Kitty, I'd contact Yankee Candle Wholesale in January. They assisted me this year by identifying a store that ordered the pieces. I was able to purchase from that store. In addition, members here posted when they spotted them around the country and two forum members were willing to pick up the raven cart piece and ship to me. I know of one person who bought theirs from a UK website at a cost of around $20 each (and that included shipping) which was cheaper than Ebay. (Wasn't it you that found that website? Thank you!)

Our local Yankee Candle Wholesale store also indicated that they would be willing to order the pieces for me in January. 

Next year, I think we'll have a number of opportunities to purchase the pieces, that is, if they produce any. We'll just have to wait and see. I will never depend on Bed Bath and Beyond again. I learned a few days ago that they will finally put the pieces out tomorrow, AFTER my Halloween party that I'm decorating for today. And I believe they're only carrying two of the five pieces. 

Lisa


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

hey everyone halloween at yankee is 50% off  i had to snag mmore things when i worked yesterday lol


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

As promised, here's pictures from our annual Halloween party featuring pieces from the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch (2008 - 2011) and Skeleton Crew (2011) collections... 










http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...y Bunch/Boney Bunch 2011/?albumview=slideshow

Table cloths and lace came from Joann Fabrics, as did the trees. The Spiderweb lace doilies are from Heritage Lace. The big haunted houses are from Yankee Candle (2008 - 2010). The group of three smaller haunted houses are from Target. The Hocus Pocus book, a candy box with a variety of recordings activiated by opening the lid, is from this year's Hallmark Halloween collection. And the ceramic cat is from Coynes & Company, I believe. The above pictured reproductions of The Tales of Beedle the Bard books (Harry Potter) on the coffee table were designed by J.K. Rowling and sold through Amazon in 2008. And the mice on top of the books are from Pottery Barn. All perfect for Halloween! 

Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Not Boney Bunch related but I saw for the first time yesterday a sign that says, "Marshalls Coming Soon". I've never been in one of these stores. Do they sell Halloween stuff?

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I went to the outlet stores in Saint Augustine after I got off work today and found tons of Boney Bunch/Halloween stuff marked way, WAY down. I got everything you see in this picture below for UNDER $25. Don't believe it? Yeah, I didn't either. No really, I thought, for sure the cashier forgot to ring something, but everything was on my receipt. The pumpkin guy with the crow- $1.25; the pumpkin car- $2; witch tart burner- $3.75; boney santa- $4.50; and the snow globe- $11.25. 










GET THEE TO A YANKEE CANDLE OUTLET STORE!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, and I thought I got a deal at 50% off and then my $15 off $45 coupon, which translated to almost $90 - $100 worth of Skeleton Crew pieces, and Halloween tarts, samplers, and votives for just over $30. Still lots of Boney Bunch and a few Skeleton Crew at our local YC store. And remember to print coupons BEFORE you go!

Congrats madame_mcspanky!

Lisa


----------

